# .

## Yngwie

( ).
      ,     , ,      ,       .        - ,    ,     :      ,        . ,          ,       -    :        ,    ?
:
1)  
2)  
3) 
4) 
5)  (   , ?)
6)  

  ,   5,      .  .. .
    !

----------


## stas

*Yngwie*,   :
-  -  ( ),
-  -  

  ,       (    ).

----------


## stas

.   - () . ,     .     " ".   -    (   ).

----------


## Yngwie

*<b>stas</b>*, ,      ...  ,      .5  .... ...    , , ?   .

----------


## Yngwie

> .   - () . ,     .     " ".   -    (   ).


 !  -       ,    .

----------


## Leila

: " ",        .
   ,   ,     ,   ,       ,   .

----------


## RedBrandt

1)  ,  ,  :
.) 
.) 
.) 
.) 
.)   . .
 -  -    .
2)        .    () - , ,   .
3)     ,   ,     .   -    ,      .

----------


## stas

*<b>RedBrandt</b>*,  -  - .    - .

    - .   ( )      -    .

   ,              :Smilie:

----------


## RedBrandt

*<b>stas</b>*,  : " - ".  : " ,  .   ".   ,   - .   - ,      . ,   -  .  ,   ,    .
     ""     ,  ""     .

----------


## stas

...   .          " "  ,     /,    .     "", , ,   ,   ,         (  -   ,        ).

----------


## Malay

*<b>stas</b>*,     ?  .  , ,     11%.   ,   . :-)

----------


## stas

*Malay*,   .  :Smilie:       .
  ,    :Wink: :          ?

----------

.  ,     -   , .  -   .

----------


## RedBrandt

> .  ,     -   , .  -   .


  -   ,  -   ,  -   ,  -   .
 :Big Grin:  
    .   .   .   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

*<b>RedBrandt</b>*, -    ,   -  .        .     - .

----------


## stas

> .


   ?  -   ,  ,         ().   ,         ,   .

----------


## _

,     -   ?       (     -  :Wink:          ...
  :
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.  
6.

----------


## Yngwie

*<b>_</b>*,     ,  ,      .. :-)

*<b>RedBrandt</b>*,  .  (  ) - -    ,       .     -  .5 (  - ).



> .) 
> .) 
> .)


     ,   -   



> .)   . .
>  -  -    .


   ""   "".   -    .
*<b>stas</b>*,  ,  



> ( )      -    .


 ???????

----------


## stas

> ,     -   ?


 ...             :Smilie: .
     "-"  :Wink: .

----------


## RedBrandt

! .  - .
P.S.     -   ,  .    . ,        ,     .

----------

*<b>stas</b>*, -     ,      .

----------


## Yngwie

, *<b>RedBrandt</b>*,  .  ,  .       ,  - ? : ( http://www.ctel.msk.ru/media-club/koran/welcome.htm )
"     ,    .   8-      (""),  .       ,   " " (..-), - .  (""),         (  661 .),     ,          .    -    ,   ."
 :    ,     ,    .

http://religion.ng.ru/printed/islam/...lfdefence.html
http://www.islam.ru/lib/warning/
    .

----------


## stas

** ,  ?                .     ...    ,   ...

----------


## Tim

> - .   ( )      -    .


 , ,   .     (,     .).  -  (),       ().

----------


## Yngwie

, ,    "",   ""...       ...

----------


## Tim

<b>RedBrandt</b>,  


> -   ,  .    .


 , , ,   - .

----------


## stas

> stas,  ,


     -   ,  .   .

----------


## Yngwie

> -   ,  .   .


 , ,     ...

----------

*<b>stas</b>*,          ,          .      ,     ,        , -      ,    .
,    ,        , , ,     . 
,     ,    .     ,   ,  -   . 

 1991             ,      .                   ,       .          . 
  ,    ,  , , ,    ,        ,     ?          ,  . 

      ,         , ,   -  ,      .

----------

*Yngwie*,    -,     , , .

----------


## Smic

> ?


  ,    ,   ,      -  ,          ,    .

----------


## Ortho

> ,    ,   ,      -  ,          ,    .


?.. , ...

----------


## Smic

> ?.. , ...


  :


> ,   ,      -

----------


## Ortho

?     -   .

----------


## Smic

> ?     -   .


, ,  ,       ,

----------


## Ortho

- ,   ...  .

----------


## Ortho

?

----------

> ,    ,   ,      -  ,          ,    .


     .    " " .

----------


## Yngwie

> ?


,  .     , ,      .
      ?   .

----------


## Ortho

> .


    -    ?    :Wink:  

   -      .      ,      ,  - .  , ,    .     -  .      :Smilie:  .

----------


## Ortho

-   ...

----------


## Ortho

> .    " " .


  :     ( )   ?

----------


## Smic

> :     ( )   ?


   ?

----------


## Yngwie

[  ]

----------


## stas

*Yngwie*,  ,       . , ,  .

----------


## Ortho

> ?


  -   ?...

----------

*Ortho*,    ?

----------


## Eveningwind

> *Ortho*,    ?


            ))
,          (   ),        ..   ,        )

----------


## Ortho

> ))
> ,          (   ),        ..   ,        )


          (  ).    :

,   ,    (/ ).   ?    . ,      - .     : - ,  ,  .       ,     ,     .         (       ).     .

,  ,   .            .        (        , , ,     ).

,          . -   .       , , , - .     ,           .  -   .

   ,       ,      :







 -      ,  -      ,  (     )   .  ,  ,           ,   ,   .

    .       .
      . 

          . ,   ,    .   ()     (    ).

       .   .    .   .       .     .    ,      ().

    ()    ().

     . 

.

     ,            .           .  -      ,   ,   -      (  )           ().             ,     (     ).   

           .      .       .       ?    ,    .      .        .      , ,    .       ,    .

   .   ,   .  - ,   .      ?   : 

 , ,   , , ,    ,     ,    , , ,     , ,     ,             .    ,        .

 ,     .            .       ,  ,    ( ).           :Smilie:  .

   -,     ,          - ,   ,    ,    .   -   ,          ,     ,      .   


P.S. ,      .        .      .            ,   -     ..

----------


## stas

:Smilie:     .


> 


-,      ,          (            ).     ,     , ()  ,      , ( )   , ,     ,         .    ,     .

----------


## Yngwie

...        ,   ""     ""...

----------


## Yngwie

""  ?           ,    .    ,     ,    " "  (  ""  ?)

----------


## stas

*Yngwie*,       , ?

----------


## Yngwie

> 


     ?        ,          ?

       .

----------


## stas

*Yngwie*,     , , IMHO,        (352)   ,     .

----------


## RedBrandt

> ,   ,    (/ ).   ?    . ,      - .     : - ,  ,  .       ,     ,     .         (       ).     .


   ,            ?     . ,  ,        ,       ?     .  ,          " , .    - .".   ,        "", "", "".    ""  . "  "?  -  , ,   ,     .          ,         .        !   :Smilie:          .



> ,  ,   .            .        (        , , ,     ).


   ,   .   :Wink:      - "" , , - .       , ,   ,          .      ,        . ,       ""  " "?  :Smilie:  



> ,          . -   .       , , , - .     ,           .  -   .


,        . ,        .  - ,     ,   .    !!!   :Big Grin:   :  -  .   :Wow:   " ",   ,  ,  ,    .   :    ..."   .    ,    ,      .    .       .



> ,       ,      :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  -      ...


   - .



> .


  ,  ,  .        "    -,      -    ,      -     ".  



> 


 ,  ,      ,      ,   .   , , ,       


> , ,   , , ,    ,   .


    ,     ?      ?  ,  , ?   , , ?       !      ?  ,             . , ,     !      ?




> -,     ,          - ,   ,    ,    .   -   ,          ,     ,      .


      ,   ,  , .    ,      ,  ,   ,     ..          .   :    ,    ,   ,       . , ,    .

  .  . :

      5  8 . .      6 .       30 .  .   2000 .     .

6000000000  = 6000000 
1000  = 1 
 ,      ,         2 ,    3 ,    0,1 .     ?

 6 .    100   
100  = 36 525  = 876 600  = 52 596 000  = 3 155 760 000 .
..         ,  17   , 4  17     , 50    . 

  , , ?

,  %      ,   .  40000 ,  3000      ,  100  .     . ,  .       .        ?

----------


## Eveningwind



----------


## Ortho

,        :Smilie:  :     .

RedBrandt,       ,            .    -  ...

  ,      (,   ..),   .     ,      .         , ,  ...        -.    .  , ,     (, "",     ).    ,  - ,       .      .

 : "    -,      -    ,      -     ". ,               .    ,      - . ,     -  ,     ...     (-)       .        .           ...   -   .

  :  -   .      -   ,  -  .     ,   :   - ,         ?...  .      ?..      ? 

 stas,   ,     - .         ,     .     ,    ,   -   .           ,      .    -  .   -  .     .   -   .      .   "" ,      ,      . ...

Yngwie,     ?    (    ).     -  .  ,     ,     ?..        ,       ... ,    ""     "",     .   ,       .

----------


## stas

> -   .


.  -  ,      .  ,  :   ,  ,   -  ,    ,      :Smilie: .


> -   .


, ,  ,     -     :Smilie:  ,        90-  .   ... ,     ,   ...

----------


## Ortho

,       ...    ,  , -,     .        -   (, ). : "  ,   - "  .           . 

    .   ,     ,   -  ?       ?       ?     -  .            ,           ? ?

----------

.  ,    ?

----------


## Yngwie

> 


 ......

 -    ?       ?

----------


## Eveningwind

,     ..  ?   " " ?

----------


## Kriniza

- - ...    ....  :Frown:

----------


## Ortho

> ...... -    ?       ?


  ""  :
http://nakaba.ru/forum/viewtopic.php...feeeb68b9b5a84

 :
http://warrax.croco.net/65/matrix_shrek.html

----------


## Ortho

> .  ,    ?


" ,   .     ...     ". (, / "")

  .

      . -, -,  Yngwie,     ,   -   (            -  ). , ,  -   ""    ,    .        ( ),   -  ,  . , ,   ,   -  ,     -    ...              ...  -      ...
       (   ). 

     , , , , , , ,   - , , , ...    ,  - ! ,         ...      (    - "  ", ). 

    ?    -    ...    ,    ,   -     (   ).

     (   ),  , ,   .. - -     ...   ... (      : "  ,     ").   .  (, , , ) -   ,      -    ,         ...

    . 
     ,  , , , , , , ,       ,    , -  .   . 
 () ,  , -       (. ) . 
         ,  ,   .   (  ),       ,      ,         ,      ,       - . 
      ,    .

   ( )  .   .       .     - , ,   .        ,   (    - ,  ,     ).  ,         . 

    ? -   ,    .

----------

,  . 
     : "  ,    .",   "...   " -   ?

----------


## Yngwie

> ""  :
> http://nakaba.ru/forum/viewtopic.ph...cfeeeb68b9b5a84
> 
>  :
> http://warrax.croco.net/65/matrix_shrek.html


 -  ( )  :    - .   - .          - (   )   .     (  ?   ?)
  ,           ""  ..
          " "  "".

----------


## Yngwie

> -


  , ,      ... 

    ,     ,       -  ... ,   (... ,     )   ....   , ,   ...

----------


## Ortho

> ,           ""  ..


      ,     ,   ,    Yngwie,   ?     ?      ?     -   .  ,    .  -    ,  ,    ""    .   ,   ,  - ...         ,    ..                .

----------


## _

> ,    ..


      -  ,

----------


## Yngwie

> ,   ,  - ...





> .


,    , ...  ,  ...

    ,   ...    .  "" , ,    ,       : 


> - - ...    ....

----------


## Ortho

> ,     ,       -  ... ,   (... ,     )   ....   , ,   ...


        .       ,       .       ,     , ,     (   ),        .  ,   ,    ,   ,        . 

     . 

 ,   ,   ,   - ,   ...   ?
      ,         " ".

----------


## Yngwie

> ?


  , ...     ? : " "  "     9  (  3    9 )"...

----------


## Ortho

> "" , ,


 ,      ,   -     .

----------


## Yngwie

> .       ,       .       ,     , ,     (   ),        .


...   ,  ,    ,      ....
, , ,      .    .    .     .

      -  , .

----------


## Yngwie

> -     .


        ,  .

----------


## Ortho

> , ...     ? : " "  "     9  (  3    9 )"...


 .   " - ,    " -      (  ),        .   - ,  9   . 
    , Yngwie,      :Smilie:

----------


## Ortho

> -  ,


     ,  -     .    .      - "". ,     ,   -   .    -  .         . 
 ,     ,  ( )    ,   . 
 ,       ",   ",    ,     .

----------


## Ortho

_ ,   ,  . 
     : "  ,    .", "...   " -   ?_


  ,     -       (-  4-5 .).
 .     ,  ,  , .
   :
http://st-jhouse.narod.ru/biblio/b_theosis.htm

 :
http://lib.eparhia-saratov.ru/books/...ky/add/13.html

----------


## RedBrandt

*to Ortho*            .       .   "" ,       .       ,    . 
   .           .    ,  ,     ,   ,      .     ,     ,    .  ,    ,    ""   ,    ,    .      .




> , ,   ,   -  ,     -    ...              ...  -      ...
>        (   ).


*Ortho,*    -       . ?      ,      ?     ,  ,  .




> ?    -    ...    ,    ,   -     (   ).
> 
>      (   ),  , ,   .. - -     ...


       ,   ?        ?       .       ,   ,    .  .




> ( )  .   .       .    ...


 *Ortho,*   . 



> ...(    - ,  ,     )...


     , , ,      ,       .




> to Yngwie,  ,   ,   ,   - ,   ...   ?
>       ,         " ".


 *Ortho,*   ,   ,    .     .

*To Yngwie*,      ,       ,  *to Ortho*,      .       ,               .          .      ,     ,   - .

*Yngwie*,     Ortho     ?       ?

*Yngwie*,        .

----------


## Ortho

RedBrant,         .      ,   :                . ,   -  ,   , -  .            .      -   . ,    ,   ,    -  .   -  . ?     ?   ,     .  ,   .    . 

_Ortho,   ,   ,    .    _ 

    373          ,      -     .   .  

_      ,   ?        ?       . _  

  ,  ...     ,    . ?    ,          ... Yngwie, ,    -  (.  372),    -     . , ,        "",     ,     .

, ,   ,    -  ( )  -  .

_   .           ._  
-,   ,   -    ,   . , ,  .       . -       . 
-,   ,    ? -        ...       ,   ?   ,  ,  ,  ... .   , ,  " "?  

_         .      ,     ,   - ._

          / "".  , ,   ...    Yngwie     ... 

_To Yngwie,      ,       ,  to Ortho,      ._

     , ,  ,           ,           .      ,   .. ,    .   ,      :  ( ),  (  ,  ,   , ,    ..) ,  (  ),  (  , ).                   ...           ,      .       "",      .
   Yngwie,     (    ),   :      ,       ?     ,  - " ". 
 , ,      (  ,     ). :...  ,    Yngwie ,        374      ?      -     ...

----------


## stas

> .


   ?  :Smilie:   ,  ,  ,     ?



> -        ...       ,   ?   ,  ,  ,  ... .


...      ?  :Smilie:    ,         :   .  ,    .        -   .       :Smilie: .

----------


## Ortho

> ...      ?    ,         :   .  ,    .        -   .      .


     ...   : "".   :Smilie:  

   -     (, , ),   -    .   , ,   ,   , .   ,    ,  . 

,  -    ,      .     ,     .     ,    ,    . 

 ( )   , ,  " " . :  .    :
http://www.krotov.info/library/l/lewis/bala_0.html

     " "  " ( )" (,      ,       ).

----------

> , , ,      ,       .


    ...

----------


## stas

*Ortho*,         :Smilie:

----------

> _ ,   ,  . 
>      : "  ,    .", "...   " -   ?_
> 
> 
>   ,     -       (-  4-5 .).
>  .     ,  ,  , .
>    :
> http://st-jhouse.narod.ru/biblio/b_theosis.htm
> 
> ...


 .

----------


## Ortho

> *Ortho*,


 ...  ?

----------


## RedBrandt

*Ortho,*     ,  ,  ,   ,     ,  , , .    .      , , ,    ,  ,  ,   ,   .      ,    ,    ,     -   "".  :Wink:  ,   ,  ,  -  ,      , , ,   "".      .



> 373          ,      -     .   .


      ,     .     ,          ,     ,          . 
    /,  - ,       .      ,  ,   , ,      ,   ,        /    ,     .          /.       .           ,    .       .        ,    .
     .   ,           ,    ,   (   ).        ,         .    .       -          ,       .   ,   .




> ,  ...


         -     ,   .  ,      .   .   ,     .      ,        ?            ?   , ?  ,    ,        ,        .      .       ,      .




> , ,        "",     ,     .


            .    - ,  -  - .     ,    ,     ,   . 




> , ,   ,    -  ( )  -  .


  -  . ,    .




> -,   ,   -    ,   . , ,  .


    ,        .           ,           .    ,         ,    .   . 




> -,   ,    ?


 *Ortho,*    ?      .




> / "".  , ,   ...    Yngwie     ...


  ,   *Yngwie*      ,                 .      ?

*Yngwie*     .

----------


## RedBrandt

*stas*,   " " ,    .   ,   .       , ..            .        . .

----------


## Ortho

_,   ,  ,  -  ,      , , ,   "".      ._

    ,    ,      .        .   ,   , - ,      .   ,  ,    .    .


_    ,          ._

    .   . 

_    ,          ._ 

  .        ,    .       .            .    , .            .   (    )       .   .  

_    /,  - ,       ._  

  .      ,    .

_     ,  ,   , ,      ,   ,        /    ,     ._  

  .       .      .      .      .    :      ,    ,     ,    ,   .    , ,   .     ,    ,  ,       .   .       .  

_         /.       .           ,    ._  

      .            .       (  )  ,    ,     ,    .           . 

_     ._  

 ,    ,  -.   . ,   :    -          .   , ,                      ,     ,   ,    .  


_         -     ,   .  ,      .   .   ,     .      ,        ?            ?   , ?  ,    ,        ,        .      .       ,      ._

.            -  ,          (  ).  ,    ,        (   ).      (,    )    ,   .            ,    . 

,       ( ),    ,  ,  ,   ,   (   )         ,    - -  . , .  (  )   ().  



_           .    - ,  -  - .     ,    ,     ,   ._  

  ?

            .       . ,      ,     ,     ,      (  ).  .   ,         ,   .   ? ?  ? ?  ? ?         . , .  

        . ,   -. -     (   ).    -    ,      . ,     ,   .    .

   ,    ,         ? ,  ,     ,    (-  ) -           ,       .     ,   ,         . , .  ( !)  .


_   ,        .           ,           .    ,         ,    .   ._  

 : ,        ,  ,  ,      (    ?).  , ,  - ,      ,  ,     .    ,      , .  ,           .  ,          ,       .      .        ,        ,     (   ,      ).       ,    ,      ,            . 

_  Ortho
-,   ,    ?  
Ortho,    ?      ._

   ,     ,          ,   , , ,      .     ,              , ,       .      ,  .


_ ,   Yngwie     ,                 .      ?_

.

----------


## In.na

,   ,  .   ,     ,     .          ( .   -  ). ,   -.   . . -  -.  ,     - .   -  . 
    .

----------


## stas

> (  )  ,


  ...      ,   " ".    ,    ,   -   .


> :      ,    ,     ,    ,   .


...  -     -     ?  :Smilie: 


> .


,   16-17 .          .    ,     ,   ,            -.

----------


## Ortho

_   ,    ,   -   ._  

        (    ).    ,     .       ,          ,      ,         . -   .  

_...  -     -     ?_

 :   -  ,        :  (  )   (  ).          ( ):     ,     ,  .    ,    (+  -),    ,  ,     ,   . 
  ,    -       ,    ,      . 
   ,    ,   ,         ,          ,   .    


_          -._

 -        .      - "".    ,    "".  ,    ""   " "  .    .

----------

> :  (  )   (  )


  ?  :Frown:  
      (/)    /?           ?

----------


## Ortho

,   .     ,    ,   - .          ,      . 

   :
     .    ,      100 %  .      :

1.     .   -  .
2.         .
3.      ( ) .

      :

     .           .           ,      ,    ,      .   ,   ,   ,     ,    , ,   - .         . ,    ,  ,       ,       .  ...   .
   ,      ,        .      ,      .

----------

> 


    ?

----------


## _

*Ortho*, ,     ?

----------


## Ortho

> ?


           ,     ,     ; 
   ,     ,       : 
   ,      , ,    ,   ,     ,       ,        , -      ;
       :  ,   ; 
      :  ,   . 
    ,    ,      . 
(  , . 24,  36-42).

----------


## Ortho

> *Ortho*, ,     ?


"        :      ,            ,   ,    .           ,      (,   ,         ).          ,   .         (         ). -                 .                 ,    ,  -      ,       .         ,         ,    ,      , ..          ?   ,              , , ,    ."

(   "")

  : 

http://www.krotov.info/libr_min/b/bu...s/prav_13.html

----------

- .  "".

----------

> ,    ,  ,       ,       .


 (   ) .  ?  ..   (     )     ?
 ,     :Frown:  
,   ?   .      ?

----------

** ,  ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ?


 ,       .    - ""   ( , ,   ..).      ,   ,      .      ,  ,   ,    :Frown:   :Smilie:

----------

** , ,     .    ( ,          ) -  .     ,    ,     .
           ,     :Smilie:

----------


## _

> ,    ,  ,       ,       .


    ?
,

----------

> ,


      ,    -  .     /           .

----------

,  ( ),  .  ,    ,   - .     :Smilie:

----------


## _

** ,   Ortho

----------


## _

**,      -   ,    :yes:

----------

,     :Smilie:

----------

??? :EEK!:

----------


## _

"  " -  ,      ,          :Wink:

----------

> 


,  , ,   ? 
  ,     ,           :Frown:     ( ),     , ,   :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ,              ( ),     , ,


   .    ,   ,   .        -. , ,     ,  -   ,   ..

----------


## Ortho

> _ (   ) .  ?_


,  .   400       :      .     ,      .




> ..   (     )     ? ,   ?   .      ?


      .

    ?   .   ,           . 

         :   ,    . 
   , ,    :     ,       ? 
    [] ,       ,      . 
    :  , ,     ! 
     :   ,       .
  (  , . 23,  39-43).

       .     ,  .    .    ,       .         ,       ?                 ?

,      ,    ,   ,  .         ?!    ! 

      .






> .    ( ,          ) -  .     ,    ,     .



  .     ,    .         .  ,           ,   .

     .        ,      (     ).

     (   )   .   ,      . , ,    ,      . ,  ,      (     )   .    ,    ,  -  .     , ,      ( ),         . -     ,   :    ,       ,      . 

          (  ,  ,       ).     ,   (  )   .       ,      , -  , - .   ()    .       .      .

    .       ,      .   ,   ,      .





> ?
> ,


,     .
, ,   -   .     . 

-   :   ,    .         ,       .

      .      (-   ),     ,    .    .   ,    ,       ,       ,   ,   .      . ,         .  ,         .       , ,   ,   .




> ,    -  .


   .





> ,  ( ),  .  ,    ,   - .


,       ,      ,      .    . 

    (   ..)        :    ,         ,    -  .   ,     .      ?

( . ).

      ,    ,   .     .    .     100 %  ,    (    ).





> ,     ,              ( ),     , ,


   .

   ,   ,       ,     . ( .  1- , . 2,  9).

 ,  ,        .

, ,           . 

 ,     ,   .

----------


## Ortho

,    "  " (  ),  "  " ( ).

----------

-.   ,   ,      ,       ,        ,  . " ,      ".     ,   ,  ,       ,     .   ,   ,  . .
Ortho      .    ,  ,  ,   .      ,         .  ,     . ... "    ,     ,    ,       ".   ,    ,      ,                  ,   .         ,    ,      .  ,     ,   ,  (,  )  ,        ,      .   ,    ,   .       ,   ,        "",         ,        , ,  ,   ,    ,    ,   ",     ".          ,     ,           ,       ,     .
 .       ,  .       , "       ". "  ,   ".    ?

----------


## Ortho

> 


,  .  .     ,      .     .   .          .     .         ? ,       ?  ?




> " ,      "


     .         .    .  




> Ortho  "    ,     ,    ,       ".   ,    ,      ,


   .   ,  .    ,    .     . ,       . (   ),       . 

         .        .      ,    .




> (,  )  ,        ,      .


   ,   -   ,      .       . -  ,  . -    .

       .   .        .    .     ,        .        (    )    .         ,    ,       . 




> ,   ,        "",         ,        , ,  ,   ,    ,    ,    ",     ".


   ,      .         ,        .     ,          .     ,   ,  -            . 

   ,      .

 ?  .  ?  . 




> .


.




> ,  .       , "       ". "  ,   ".    ?


   .     ,      .     ,   ,      .    ,     ..    .          .       ,      .       -    .        .    .               (  ).

  ,        .          ?    ?

----------

_        ? ,       ?  ?_
            , ,       ,   ,      - ,    .  ,      .                                 .   ,    ,          .
      ,   .                  - "",  . 
_       ._  
       .     ,    .        ,  "     ,  ,  ".  "   "        ,          
_-   _ 
 .   .     .        ,        .   - "- ".  ,      _" "_ ,      ,     . "      .     - ."       ,   ,   "_       "_   :Wow:      ????????? ?   _"    "_ .          .
_  ,        .          ?    ?_
      .            "  ,     ,   ?"     ,  "      ". "  ,   ",      ,      ? _" ?  .  ?  ."_     ,        ,     ,     ,  , ,        ,    ( ),   . 
    ,        :yes:

----------


## Ortho

> , ,       ,   ,       - ,    .


 ? 

   . 
       ; 
 ,   , ,     . 
  ,   ;      ;  ,   ,   ,      . 
     , :        ? 
   : ,   :           ,       . 
         ,       . 
     ,      . 
         ,    . 
    ,    , []      . -  ,   .  ,       :      .
(. 6: 48-58)





> ,  ,          "      , ?   "    "  . 
>          .


  ,   .       .  , , ,       ,     .    ,     .     ,  ,    .    .     .     . 
   . . .   
     ,     ,     .

----------

,   .   ,     . -       ,     ,     .    ,  .
_    .     ._  
      .        ,      .   ,   ,     .     ,     ,  , , .     ,        .   ,     ,      ,    .              .     ,   , ,    ,  ""   ,           ,    ,         .        .   ?    ....    ,      ???  ? , ,       ,     ,   ,     ???  " ,       -,    ,    ,  ,   ".
*     ,     ,     .*
   ,    ,    ,       - ?        ?     ,  ,  ,    -           . "  " "  ,  ,      ".       ,  .  ,   .      .                  , ,     .   .     ,         .     .        ??
    .           .         .  !!!

----------


## Ortho

. ,    .
    .   :




> -.


        .   :




> -       ,     ,     .


,  ,     () ?

----------

"    ."  ,     ,     .    ?    ?   ,      ?  ,    ,       ,   .          ?

----------


## Ortho

**,         .       .  ,    ,         .  ,           ,     .    .

   :        ,    .

----------


## stas

> :        ,


      ?  :Smilie:

----------

.             "    ,             . ,     ,      ,     .      ,     .   ,   ,      ." (1 .  . .11.)     -,       ?     ,                    .  ,          - ,     ,         ,       ,   ,    ,   ,       .
 -  ,     .          . "     ,   .   :     ,     ,        ?    :     ,     ,        ?    ,   ?   ,   ?
   ,    ,    .     :    ;    :    . ,  ,   ,  ,      ,        .    ,      ,      ,        ." 1 .. .12 
     ?

----------


## Ortho

**,       ,    . 

     :
",     ,      ,     .  __ [B]." (1 .  . .11.).

  -     .            .

   ,    () ,         .

----------


## stas

: 


> ...      ,   " ".    ,    ,   -   .

----------

> **,       ,    .


 ,        ,  -   ,      "",         ""  . 





> :
> ",     ,      ,     .  __ ." (1 .  . .11.).


  ,        ,    ?




> -     .            .


  ,    




> ,    () ,         .


     .   . 

 ,      .         ,     ..   ,  ,  ,  ,   ,     ,    ,    ,    .     ,    ,    ,       . 
       . ,     .    ,     , ,         ,       ,    ,     ,    .  ,         .
,      ,  -   ,   ,  . -,  ,       " " , , !  -,         .       .

----------

,      :Frown:  
    ,  ,    :yes:

----------

[QUOTE=stas]
         .          (    )      .        ,   .      ,       ,     . Ÿ       -      ,    ,  ,      ,          .            .        ,         ,         .
 ...      ,        ,  ....  .       ,   ,          (,    )        -   ,    !!!

----------


## Ortho

*stas*,  -    .            ,    .    **  .  -   .       : "  ".

, **,   . .     .  .      .   ,     ,  ,      .   ,   ,   ,   .
 ,       -   .

----------

> -   .       : "  ".


,  ....  :yes:       . 



> ,     ,  ,      .   ,   ,   ,   .


 ,      ,   .   ,        .   ,       ,    ( ) ,   .     ?  , !      .




> ,       -   .


  .    , ,   ,   .   ,   ,  . 
 ,    ,     . 
          .    ,    . 
       ,      ,    ..    ,    ,   - . .

----------

,           ( ).     ?

----------

*Ortho*        ?
- *      ,  .*  
"       ,   ,       .
     ,    ,         ."  .3 17-18

- *  ,        ,    ?*

- *     . ,  "  "?*

 .           -.            ,     . 
         .  ,    ?    1 .. .12         ?

----------

> ,           ( ).     ?


       ? ,           ,          .

----------


## Ortho

> ,  .


"      ;      [],      ?"  (1.4:17)

"     ?   ,    ?      ." (.14:10). 

" []      ,    ;    ." (1.4:4)

"...   ,     ,    ."  (2.1:5).

"     ,   "  (.9:27)

"    ." (.10:30).

 ,      .     .  ,     ,    :   .    -  .      .  "...  ,  .    , ...     ?" (.2:20). 

    ,  "    ",      ,    (, ).           .  ?     ?     .     .   ,     . 




> ,        ,    ?


",     ,      ,     .           ." (1 .  . .11.).
  ,    . 
   ,     ,       .        , ,          .         ,    - .   . 
         .      ,     .       .     :
1.    .
2.     .
3.    ,    :
- ...
- ...
- ...

   1 .. .12        .

-


> . ,  "  "?


    . :
http://www.kuraev.ru/b2men.html

----------


## Ortho

** ,        .       .

,  ,    : 

    . ,       ,      .          ,   : -     , - -  . ,        ,     .           .     -      (  ),   -   (  ).

----------


## stas

*Ortho*,     -  ,              .      .

----------


## Ortho

*stas*,  ,   .

----------


## stas

*Ortho*, FYI:  -    .      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ortho

""      "  ",    - ",    ; ,  " (    ). 

  ,    .  . , " -   ,      ,  "",    -     ." ( ).

    ?

----------


## stas

*Ortho*,       :Smilie:

----------


## Ortho

, *stas*,  ,       .




> Ortho,     -  ,              .


    ,       ,      .     ,   

 .    ,  .

-         ,   .   :    ,    .  :    ,    .  :    ,    .  :    ,    .   ,    .     -,      ,  :     ,        .

  ,        ,   .     (     )  .   .

----------


## stas

> ,  .


...  ,            :Frown: 

   ,        .   ,         ,     .


> ,        ,   .


...  ...  -      ? ,        ...      (  ,      )      .

----------

> .   ,     .


  .   ,       .
" ,  : "! !",    ,      .
     : ! !       ?       ?        ?
   :     ;   ,  ." . .7 21-23 
  ,         ,   ,    ,    .



> .


    .    ,    .



> .


  ,   "    (,   ..)   ,      "     ,      .  .       , :
1.",   ,    ."    ?
2."      , ,     .        ,         (, )       "   " "             ,      ,      "":- "     "!!!!    ,   " " .    - ,   ,   ,     ))
3."      ,       ,      ,              .   . ,    ,    .         .             ,     ,    ."   ,    .

----------


## Ortho

> ,      .


 , ,    ..   , , -,   , -,  - , -,    ,  . .   ,        .

 .       .  




> 


   ? ( 442)

----------

> , ,    ..   , , -,   , -,  - , -,    ,  . .


  ,    ?  ?  ,   .     ?          ?            "  . ,    ,    ."     ,  . 
 ,     ,        ?    ?       ?
   .   . 
           ,           .   ,     ,         .    ,    ,   . 
  ,      ,   .    ,    .    ,    ,   ,       .    ,        . 
      -    .        -  ,     ,   .   -        .

----------


## Ortho

> ,     ,        ?    ?       ?


      .   ,   ,  ,      .




> .   .


      ?
*stas*, **     ?

----------


## stas

*Ortho*,  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Ortho

> Ortho,  ,


?

----------


## stas

,       -   :Smilie: 

   -  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Ortho

-,     ,     , *stas*.

----------

> ,   ,  ,      .


     .    ,  ,     ,     .  ,  ,  ,     .   ,     .        ,      .   ,     ,   ,    ,    . 
      -  , - .     ,  .   , , ,             ,         ,   ,   , ,         ,  !!!! 
  , ,    ,   ,    .       ,          .



> ?
>        stas,      ?


         .  .   ,  ,  .     ,    ,    ,    ,    .     ,   ,          .           ,   -.          .
"       :     ,     ,
*  ,    * ." .  , .8 31-32
  . , .     ,      ,   ,      "     ".       ,         .            ",  ,   ,  "



> -,     ,     , stas.


 ,    ,    ,  .          ,   .   . .    ,   ,       ,       ,         .  ,         ,         .            .

----------


## Yngwie

> ,   .   . .


 ...?     ?

*"...    ..." (.)*

----------


## stas

> -,     ,     , stas.


*Ortho*,     -   :Smilie: 




> 


... **,    :Smilie:       ,       :Smilie:  ,        ,     -    .

----------

> ,


*stas.*   ,    .           .    .    "   ,     ",     . 
   ,      ,     ?  ? ?  ?  ?
 ?  ,   .    .

----------

> . :
> http://www.kuraev.ru/b2men.html


* Yngwie*    -   ?  ,  .

----------


## stas

> ? ?  ?  ?


 ,  ,  ..   ...  ,    -.

     ,      -.

----------

*stas.*  
"     :   ,   ,   ,   ,  ,  ,-    ,   ,  ,       .     
    , ,   ,   . 
   : "         :     ,     ,-        ,    ".     
    : ,       ,-  , , ,  :     . "
 .28 13-16
        ,      ?      ?  ?



> ,        ,     -    .


   ,      ,    ,     .     ,      ,  ?       ,     .
       ,  ,   ,       .

----------


## stas

> ,      ,  ?       ,     .


     ...     .       -.

 :Smilie:

----------

> 


     ?    ,   ,  ,   "",  ,  .   ,    ,       ?
   .         ,      ?      ?

----------

> ...     .       -.


       .  ,     ,    ,      )))))
   ,    ,   (!!!) (!!!!) "   "

----------


## stas

> ,      ?


   ?  :Smilie: 

      ,  **     ?

----------


## stas

> (!!!) (!!!!) "   "


"  " ()

----------


## Kriniza

> .  ,     ,    ,      )))))


  - :   "      "       ,       ..  10           : "          "  ...  :Smilie: 
     ,       ...   -      !!     ....   :Frown:

----------

> ?


  .  .    ?    ?



> ,      ?


         ,    .       ,     .     ,  


> ,


            . 
     , " ,    ,    "  .  ,  ,  ,     " ,   ".



> -      !!    ....


   !!!!!     .    ,   , ,         .     ,  ,   .   , ,    . .)))

----------

> :
>  (!!!) (!!!!) "   " 
> "  " ()


*stas.*  ,   " ".      ,   . , ?

----------


## stas

> ,     
> 			
> 		
> 
>            .


     .      "".      ,    .


> ,  ,   .


     .    ,     , ,     :Smilie: .        :Smilie: .

----------

> .      "". 
>      ,    .


    "    "))))
 .   .)))) ,   ,    .,    . ,    -??!!!    ,  ))



> ,     , ,


, ,  .         ,   ,    ,     ..       .     ,     .



> 


,       .  ?

----------


## stas

**,           .     :Smilie:

----------

.      ,          .   ?

----------


## Ortho

> ,   ,    ,     ..       .     ,     .





> ,           .


   :
      ,   .   .    - . 

      .        .      ...

----------


## stas

!        :Smilie:

----------

> ...


,    .    ,      ,       ,        ,                 ,   ,    .        .   "   "   ,    .     ,        ,   ,          , - ,  ,        .      .      .  ,         .          .

----------


## stas

> .


,          ()  :Frown: .

----------


## Yngwie

> .


 --...

, ,    ? ,   ?     ....

----------

> 


,   .       .            (   ,  - ,   )



> ....


 ,   .   ,       .          .   ,           . 
*Yngwie*    ,   ,   ,   *stas*.

----------


## Ortho

> !


-, *stas*,     .

----------


## Ortho

> Yngwie,     ,   ,   ,   stas.


 :    (),   .

----------

> !


    ,  , ?   !          ,  "     ".               ? 
 , ,   ,     ,   .             ,    .      . 
     ,  ,  .          . 
 ,   ,   ,     , -     .     ,    ,    ,     ,   , ..    ,    ,   ,   ,      .
,       )))  , ,    !

----------


## Ortho

...

----------

, ,   !! ...    .
  ,  ,  ,  ))))

----------


## Ortho

.

----------


## stas

> ,   ,   ,     , -     .


...       :Smilie: 

**,       ,  ,   .       ,             . ,     .   - -  (      ).    ,   __. 

,  ,     .     ,       :Smilie: .

----------


## Ortho

-      :




> - :   "      "       ,       ..  10           : "          " ... 
>      ,       ...   -      !!    ....


    . -   -,  Yngwie,      ,    .

  ,  ,    - -  ,    ,      , ,   .. ,             , **?

----------


## Ortho

> ,  ,     .     ,


, **, ,         .

----------


## stas

*Ortho*, ,     ...

----------


## Ortho

.

----------

> ,             . ,     .   - -  (      ).    ,   .


     ,     -  ? -,         . 
*stas*    ,   ?   ?  ,     ,  ,  -    . ,     ,  ,  ..   ,   . 
  ,   ,      ,        ,           ,        ,  .       ,    ,      .



> ,  ,     .     ,


 , ,       .  ,       ,         .  ,  -.



> ,  ,    - -  ,    ,      , ,   .. ,             , ?


-!   !       !     *Ortho*!!!!     ,     *" "*?   , *stas*     ,       *Ortho*

----------


## Ortho

> -!   !       !     Ortho!!!!


...  .




> ,     " "?


   -  .
    , **.       ,   - -  ,    ,      , ,   .. .     .    ,      .

----------


## stas

> ,     -  ?


           ().  ,    , ,     -   ,  ,  ,    (). ?  :Smilie: 




> 


   ,   .     ,      ,      .

----------

> .    ,      .


  ,  ?)))  , -   )))   .     ,      .
*"    ,     ,    .
     .
    ,       ,   .
   ,     ."* .   .1 1-5
     ,     ,     .  ,      "    ".     ,   .      ,     "    ". 
   .         .  .     .        ,       .
   -      .         . , ,  .   ,   ,       .   ,   ,        ,     ,   ,    ( ).  -   ,   ,        ,       . 
  Ÿ ,       , Ÿ , Ÿ , . 
    ,    , ,     "     ,      ? " " : ,    ,     ,   ."    3 ,   2 ,   ,  !!!)))) ,       ?    ,       ,           1000 ,     !!!   !!! --     !

----------

> ,    , ,     -   ,  ,  ,    (). ?


       , ,   .  ,   , -   ,   ,  ,    .    .     ,  ,  ,    .       ,    .         ,   3-  ,   . 
     (491)  .            . ?      .   ,   .   .    ,   ,    ,      ,   ,    ,       .      ,           ,        .  -  . 
  .



> ,


  , *stas*?    ,    ,   "  ".    . ,   ,  ,  .     "   ")))



> ,      .


*Ortho*   ,     .     .

----------


## Ortho

, **,   ,  -. 
 ,  -    ,  - ,  .
(  : "   ,  ").

,          ,        .  ,        .   ,     ,     " "   -   ,  ,       .
          .             ,     -      .     ,    .          ,      ,             . ,        (1  2   ),    ,       - . 
     ,     ,  ,   ,  - ,  -   -     .

"            .    ;        ...     , .. ,       , .. ." ( .. "    ").

                  -   .        (  ,     ).

    ,   ,    , , ,    -    ( -    ,  -    )  .

          .   (451 .),          :   .        ,    ,  .        ,    ,    .

        .     , ,   ,     .     , -,  ,    , ,   ,   .      ,     , -  ,            .

 -    ,     .       , ,     .   :




> "      "       ,       ..  10           : "          " ...


  .      -       . ,   "   ",  . 

, ,     -        - ,    .         : ,  ,  ,     ..

   ...        .
   ,      ,    ,   -      .   -  ,         ,   ,   ,    ,     ,      .

"    ;       , , ,        " (. 21, 25).

"     ,     ,        .       " (.  ).

   .    .    .     ,        ,     ,  ?         (, , ,  ),     .   

    -   ,    .     . ,  .        -     . 

  ,    .

----------


## Ortho

> , -


,   - . "  " -      .

----------


## stas

> .     ,        ,     ,  ?


...      ...            :Smilie: .

----------


## Ortho

> "    ,     ,    .
>      .
>     ,       ,   .
>    ,     ." .   .1 1-5


      -    .   . 
 , **, -     ,  -  .   .

----------


## Ortho

> ...      ...


.    ,   .  -  .

----------


## Ortho

> , *stas*?


 -  .   .  - ...   :Cool:

----------


## stas

*Ortho*,       ,     ...   ?  :Smilie: 


> ,   .


-...    ...        :Frown:

----------


## Ortho

> ...      ...


  ...    .

   ,              ?

     . 

              . 

,  ,  - , - , - , - ,      (    ).     ,   .        .     . ,    (      ) -   .       "    ...".    .

      . ,     ,     - .    -      ,  -  .  -      ,  - - ... ?.. 
     .

----------


## Ortho

> 


,  -  .        .

----------


## Ortho

> ,     ...   ?


      .         .        .      . , ,   ,   ,     (,   ), ,  .      -    , ,  ...   .

----------


## stas

> -      ,  - - ... ?..


  ,   ...    .  ?  :Smilie: 

      . - ,     . -  . - ,  ,    ,    .

- ,     ,  - -    ,      ""    .

- ,              . - ,        .

 :Smilie:

----------


## Ortho

> .  ?


   .   ,      .   ,   ()    .    , ,   .




> . - ,     . -  . - ,  ,    ,    .


     .     ,     ,      .     .  ,     .

   -,   ,   .     .




> - ,     ,  - -    ,      ""    .


   .   -     . 




> - ,              . - ,        .


   .   -     . 




> .


  ,    ?

  :   ? (.18:38)

----------


## stas

> .   ,      .


...       . -   "".


> .   -


.     . 


> ,    ?


    ,   :  .    .

----------

> , ,   ,  -. 
>  ,  -    ,  - ,  .
> (  : "   ,  ").


,     -.      .    ))))
,      .      ,      . ,         .     ?   ,    ,        ,      ,    .



> ,   -


   .     ,    ?



> ...        .


  ,      )))         .   .



> ,  -  .


,    !!!       ))) 



> .  ,     .


 ,   ,  -    - .      ,       ?        ? 
        .   . , .            ? , ,  .

----------


## Ortho

> .


   -
  , 
   ,
     - .




> .   .


  ? 




> ,   ,  -    - .


  .  -          ,    -  .      ,  ,  .    .       . 
    (    ),       . 
    . 




> ,       ?


     ,     !

     .       .     ,       :
-  - , -   .
- , , -    , -    .
-  - , -  .
- , , -     ...
   , ,    ,    :
-  - !
-  , -   , -   .
-  , -  , -     ,    ?   ?
-       , -  , -       ,       .       ,      . , ,  -  . 




> ?


  - .
  : "  "?
   (  )     (    ).  .  .   .   .   .   .    -  ,  - ,    - .
           .   - . 
        . 
      .




> ...     .   . , .            ? , ,  .


,  ,            . .         "".   ,       ,      .

----------


## stas

!     -   .     -  .

 :Smilie: .     .

----------

> .


 , ,       , , ,  -  ,   , -   



> -          ,    -  .


 ,        ,      - , , , .  ,        " "?



> ,  ,  .   .       .


   5     .       ,    ,       ,          ,     ,   .       ,   "  ,  ,  "    ,   ?         .



> ,     !


, -     .        ,       . " "         ,    ,   ,   ,  .   ,   " "              ,     .
       ""  ""    ?        " ",         ,  *",  ,   ,  "*,      .



> .     ,


,     "" .    ,  ,       "    "  "  "
_"  ,  , ,  :   ,   -- ;         . 
   :   ,    . 
         . 
  [] ,     . 
  :  ,      . 
,    , --    ,   ,  . 
    ,              . 
 :   :   ,   . 
       ,        . "_
     "  "   .  ,    ,    ,        ,  ,             ,    ""     "  ".     ,      ?        ?  ?



> (  )     (    ).


,     . 
    -.        ,        -   ,            ,      ,  . 
_" ,      ;
  ,      ;
  ,      ,    ."_

-     . -    ,  ?

----------

*stas*     ?
 ,      . ?))))
 ,  ,    ,   ?    ,  .   ,      ,  "", "",   ,      ""     .     ,       . ,     )))

----------


## Ortho

> ,        ,      - , , , .


      .   =  +  .
    ()    .
     ,     "".
     -- .       ,    .
"  -  ,   -  " (.. ). 
        ,      . .     ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  . ,   -  .
 ,      .




> ,   "  ,  ,  "    ,   ?         .


      ,   -  .   .
      .      .. ()  .. ().     ,   ,    . , , .         (,    ).  :         ,      .       .     - , - , - .  ,        .      ,    .
    , ..    - , , ,    ..      .    - .   -     ,  .    .




> ""  ""    ?        " ",         ,  ",  ,   ,  ",      .


"  :      ,       ;       ,  ;       ,       ,   ."
(.12:31)

 -    .




> ""     "  ".     ,      ?        ?  ?


    .     , ...    .  ,   .




> -     . -    ,  ?


 -   . 
    ,       ?   ?  ?

----------


## Ortho

> !     -   .     -  .


 ...
 -   .
  -  .
    ...
  ?

----------


## stas

```
1 .
    1.  ,    
             ,   
           ; 
```




> .  =  +  .


...  .       ?  ?   -? ?   ,   ,    ,      ?

 mot    ?



> -    .


  "" -   .          ? 




> , ...


...  __,   ,  ,    -     ... ,        ,       ,  __   :Frown: 


> -   .


...... "-   ,       ".       , ?

----------


## stas

**,    ,         :Smilie:

----------


## Ortho

> 


  ?..

   -  ...

----------


## Ortho

> ,        ,       ,


 , , ,   .

----------


## Ortho

> ?


    ,   -  ?

----------


## Ortho

> "-   ,       ".


    . .

----------


## stas

> , , ,   .


  :Smilie: 


> -


...   :Smilie:  

```
, .,       
  , .  ;   , 
    ,   
        
  , .  ,      ,  
  ,      
  ,    .   .
```

          .



> .


 ...      :Frown:   425.

----------


## Ortho

425:




> ,         .       .  ,    ,         . ,           ,     .    .
> 
>    :        ,    .


    ?

----------


## Ortho

-  .

"     ,
    ."
().

----------


## Ortho

> ?  ?   -? ?


" -   ,        :    ,   - ,     ,     - .   ,     ,  ,  ,  ,      ,      ,      ,    , - .   -  "",    .   ,   ,    ""  .

       ,   " - "       .         .  ,          :      ;      ,     .     ,         .   ,             .  -   ,   -     .  "",    ,    .

,  ,       :

  (   ,  ) - ,    ,     :  -  ,    ; 
   (   ,   ) -  ,   ,       ,      . 
   -  ,     ,        ;   -    ,     ,     ,      .

   - ,  ,   -  ,  .        (      )    (   ,       ).

      ,          .             ,    - ,      ; ,      ,      ,   .  -  .      ,   -    .    "" , :    -    ,       .

     ,         ""  "".

"  ":  ,  ,      ,   ,     , ,     ,   ?

"  ":       ?        ?      ,   ,    ?

       ; ,         ""  "",  ,      ,   - , ,         ,         ."

(   " ")

  :
http://lib.eparhia-saratov.ru/books/...gmatics/2.html

----------


## stas

*Ortho*, ,     .            .  :Smilie: 

       .     -  ,   .

        ,         :Smilie: 




> ?


, ,    .   ,       . ?

----------

> ,      . .


  ?    )))     .   ,   "",  .        "",  .       ,   -   ,  - ,         . 



> :
>       ,   "  ,  ,  "    ,   ?         . 
> 
> 
>       ,   -  .   .


 -      . .....



> -    .


     ,    .    ,    .         ,  ,       ,   .
   -  ,   .      ()  ,     .



> , ...    .


      ?  ,  ? ,   ,          .
     ,        .   ,       -     ,         .


> -   . 
>     ,       ?   ?  ?


  -  ?   ,      ?
       ,     . 
    ,            ?

----------

> ,    ,


  ,       . 
  ?)))

----------


## Ortho

> ,       . ?


 :    .
             . ,  ,     .      .  ,     .    .

----------


## Ortho

> ,      ?


  "     - "   .
       .        -    ,   -    .

     .  -     -   . 

    , **, .

  "   " -   .   .    ( ),       :Smilie: .

----------

> , , .


  ,  ,   ,    ,             . 



> "   " -   .


 -,    . ,  ,      .    , .



> -     -   .


    ,      ,  .


> :
>   ,       . ? 
> 
> 
>  :    .
>   ,     .    .


   ,    ??? 
  " ",  " "   , ,    - ""????      ?   ,    ,   .     ,      ,    ,  .

----------


## Ortho

> Ortho, ,     .            .


   ,    .

    ,      :

1.	  (,     ) . 
2.	  (  ) .

 ,      .     ,        .         . 

 ,    (      ),        .  ,        ,   .          .

    .

     ,  .

    .        .     ,      .

      ,    .

         ,     ,  , , -         .        .  ,    ,  .       (, ),     ,  ,       .  ,     .

-,  .

----------


## Ortho

> ,     
>   " ",  " "   , ,    - ""?      ?   ,    ,   .     ,      ,    ,  .


 .    ,      ,   .      .       .          . -  .

----------


## stas

> ,      :


  :Smilie:  ,  ,  .      ,           ,      .




> 


   ? .


> .   ,  .


  -,       .   . ,     ,      .     .


> ,    .


-     ...       " "  :Smilie: .



> .


    ?  !  :Smilie:

----------


## Ortho

.

----------


## rezedaa

.             .      .       .         __     . -   .       .    -    - . .

----------

> ;      ,     .


,     ,           :
_"      :
   "_




> ,         .


   ,    ???!!!     (   )    ?

"_   .        ;
, ,    ,          ,     .
.......
  []:      ,  ,     ,    ."_  .32 24-28

_"        ,   , 
   :   ;      ,    : .    : . 
   :   ;   ;       ,      ;"_  .35 1-15




> -   ,   -     .


   ?   ,       .

_",   ,    ;          !
     ,        !"_




> ,             .


"_  ,  ;      ,  : " ,   ""_

    ,    "  "

----------


## Ortho

> :
> "      :
>    "


     .         .      ,  ,        ,   ,  .
 "", "", "", ""  ..        . 
     ,    .
     :
",        :       .    :   ?    ?"
 : "Ehje asher ehje" (  ),   ehje -     1-  .    - " "; asher -    "".
 : "    ".
      "  ?"   : " ,   ".
 ehje  3-  (" ")     JHWH. 
       ,       .             .            .     ( )  . 
      .
       ""  "",           ,   . 
      JHWH,  " ".       :
"I Am who I Am. This' he added 'is what you must say to the sons of Israel: I Am  has sent me to you" (: " "    ").
    ,      JHWH,     - "" (     LXX).       "  " ( "    ") .

   : 
1.   ,    ,           .
2.   ,    ,   .
    ...




> ,    !!!     (   )    ?


24    .        ; 
25 , ,    ,          ,     . 
26  :  ,   .  :   ,    . 
27  :   ?  : . 
28  :      ,  ,     ,    . 
29 *  , :   .   :       ?*    . 

           (    ),      .     (  ),     (  ),      .      .




> ?   ,       .


_"      : 
 ,     ? 
   ,  :    ,    : 
  ,     ? ,  . 
   ,  ?      ? 
    ,      , 
    ,       ?..
              ,           ,..
     ,       ?
...  
     : 
      ?     . 

     : 
,  ;     ?      ...
...       ."_  

 .




> "  ,  ;      ,  : " ,   ""
>     ,    "  "


"  ,  ;      ,  : " ,   ".  , * , * "

      "  "?


      ,   : "      ..."  :Smilie:

----------


## stas

*Ortho*, -,      ?  :Smilie: 

-, , ,  ,      ,           __  :Smilie:          ,   ,   :Smilie: .

, ,       . "  -  -        , ,   ,   ;     -     -     ... -  ...   -  ".

         ...      -    .

----------

> :


*"   ,    ,       ,      ,    ,-   . "*   

_"   ,   ;     
   ,  ,  , . "_

_"       , ,     ;    ,   ,    .  "_


_"      : , , ;      "_

.  .

----------

,      .     ,           ,  .

"    ,        .        ,     ,    ,     , ,   . ,       ,     . ,     ,   ,      .     ,     ,    ,   ,  ,     .        .        .            ,      ,      ,    ,       ,       , ,    ,     ."

----------

> "  ,  ;      ,  : " ,   ".  ,  ,  "
> 
>      "  "?


"_  ,    ;  ,    ;   ,   ,      .
,      ,   ;        .
  ,    ,   ;      ,  ;
  ,  ;      ,  : " ,   ".
 ,  ,  ,-   ,     ,  ."_

,  .    .            ?        ?

----------


## Ortho

-    Yngwie.

----------


## stas

:Smilie:

----------


## RedBrandt

,  ,  .      . 
      .    ,     ,    ,   . ,             ,        . , ,     ,    -   , .  , , .        . 
   .       .  :Smilie:

----------

> .


  !!!!!    .    ,        .       .  ,         . 
  ?     ,  .       ,  *"    ,     "*

----------


## Ortho

,   ,           :Smilie:

----------

,        .
 :Wink: 
     -    .         .

        ,   (  ) -      (      ).
     ,     ,  ,      .

----------


## Itasika

**,   ...
  -  ,   ,   ...
, ,  .
  ?
(    !)

----------

> ,        .


Shou Must Go On...

----------


## Ortho

**, ,   . ,  -  ?

----------


## Ortho

> ? (    !)


*Itasika*,      **?

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Ortho

,    ?  :Smilie:

----------

*Ortho*,  :Smilie:

----------

> 


 :7:

----------


## Ortho

** ,   :Smilie:

----------

,      -  ?  -!
 ,  , ,    !
     - ,         --.    ,  .        ?       ?
      ,             ,     -                 .

----------

> ?      ?


   ,  ,   .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):       (, , ,  ..)   ( ),   .    -? (        ,   ).     ,        ,   .    ,     .    ,   ,    ,      ,   .
   ,  ,     . -  ? ?  ,     ,    ,         .  .   ,        ,     .    - "    ,  ,   "



> 


    .    ,  - ,   ,     .     .   ? ,  ,  .     "  ".         , ,     .     ,   .     ,       .     . 
,  *stas*     ,     ,     :Wow: 



> ,     -


  , ,                  .     ,    ,   .    .



> .


?     ?       -.      ? 
      .  :Talk: 
      .     ,   .  .      ""  ? :Wink:

----------


## Ortho

> -!


Hallo, does anybody inthere?
Just nod if you can hear me,
Is there anyone at home?...

----------


## abat

.      ,     ?   ,     ???

----------


## Ortho

**?

----------

,     -   .
-      .  - ,            (          ).      ,   ,    ? 
                 .    ,   4   .       .          .          . 
   ,      ,       , ,     . 
    .     .          .               ( ),     ( )    ,  , ,     .. (   ).   
  ,            .
            ,    .  .

      .    .  

   558 .

----------


## Ortho

**?

----------


## RedBrandt

*Ortho*,    .  :Wink:

----------

> ,    .


  ,      .      ,  ? ,    ....
 ,      .       ,   .  ,  .



> .         .


- ,      .  .    *Ortho* ,        . 



> ,         .


 ?   ?  ?            .      ,  ,   ,    ,   .    ,    "  ". 
  ,       ""( 559)



> ,    .  .


       .     . 
     ? -  ?   ? 



> 


     ,    .        .




> 


   .      .     ,   ?

----------

> ?


*Ortho* ?

----------

> Ortho,    .


..   ,   ( , ),  - . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> ,


    .    ,   ,        ,       .       .  .     (     )  , ,       . 
   ,Ortho?

----------


## abat

> .


, ,        .       ?

----------


## Ortho

> ,     ,     ,  .  ,   ?      .      .  ,     ,  .    .


  :Frown:

----------


## Ortho

-  , ,    ,      .

        ( 7),  ,         .

   ,               , ,    .           ...    ? ,   ? ,   ...

   ,  - .

     -       -      ,  . ,      (     ).

- -  -  -      !    .

      ,   ,      .     -      .

----------

> ,              , ,    .           ...    ? ,   ? ,   ...
> 
>    ,  - .


.....
 ... 
                ,   -  ..
          .  .   .



> 


   ,  .    .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,  .    .


*Ortho*  .          .  ,  . 

    .  :Embarrassment:

----------

> .


       ?
 ...

----------


## Ortho

-     :

"         ?

**           IX-XI         . 

...             . 

...   ,    , -          (). 

,           ,    ,               .        -  .       ,  ,    ,       .

        .   -      ,  *      .*"

09 / 02 / 07
http://www.pravoslavie.ru/press/070209120599

----------


## Ortho

.
  .
.

 :

,      
http://2006.novayagazeta.ru/nomer/20...n55n-s34.shtml

----------

_"   ,     ;     ,     ,    "_  (1 .15:14).

          .            ,     ,     .         -    ,         , ,            .       ,      .           ,         ,      ,   , ,    ,    .         ,          ""  "". 

             ,     - " ".              " ".  ,     ,   "  "           .     .           ,  ,    ,     . ,   ,  - -         .          ,            .       .  ,   ,   .     -    ,    ,    - ,     .     ,  ,   ,        -  ,   .                ,         .      . 

       ,           ,              .      ,                 ,         ,        ,          . ,   ,        ,        . ,   ,  .   ,         ,      - ,   ,    ,   ,      ,  ,    -      ,  ,  , , .          ,   ,            .               -  ,   -       ,       . , ,    .    ,       ,  -     ,  .              .     ,     .   * ,      ,    ,   : ,   ,  ,  ,   ;  ,       ,   ,     .  ,  , ,   ;         *  (.28:12). 

                 .       ,      ,    -   ,          , .      ,     .                 ,     ,        .        ,       .            . 

              ,           ,             ,          . ,              ,      ,   ,        . 

                    ,                 .   -       ,    .        .   :   ,       .             .   .        ,  ,       .       ,      ,    ?      ,  ,   ,  -  ,         . 

     ,              -  .    ,           ,   .  -   ,           ,         ,      ,      .                 -  , , ,   ,       -     .                     . 

       "           - ,      ,        ,        .                  ,            .  ,               .    ,     ,  ,             -  .      ,           .      , ,       .                  . *   ,   ,           ,      .          ;     .    :     ?   :      ,  ,  []  ,         .   :    ,    ?   ,       ?* (: 14, 3-6)      ,  ,  ,  ,     ,    ,     ,        . ,             ,      -,  "     "  " - ,  - ,  -  "         .

                ,    .         ,  ,          ,                    .             .     : "          ,   ,      .     ,      .    ,  ""    .          ,        . ,     6LL3,  ,     .    ,   .     5  1996 ,  - ,      ,      27  1997 .       . 

     ,         .  ,     ,               .          ,     , ,    , ,     , ,  ,      ,        ?      , ,      .   ,       .         ,        ,       ,   -     :         ,  ,   ..  ..       ,       ,       ,    ,     .       ,           .     ,  ,          .     ,  ,      .           .         :           2000              .     . ,   ,    :  -     ,    -  ,  -   . ",      ,       , -    . -       -  , ""   .            .  ,      ,   ,        .         .           ""   . ,      ".     - ,        ,  ,   .      :  ,  ,   ,        .      .    

       ,   ,    .       ,    ,    ,       -,       . ,       ,    ,              . ,           ,    , ,            -  ! -    .  ,  ,                       ,     . , ,        ,       ,       ? 

      ,          .  ,           .  ,   ,     :   ,              . ,        ,     :       ,               ..        ,       . ,   ,   ,       ,  . ,          . ,  -        ,  -    .  ,    ,       ,       ,        .             ,         ,       -               . ,          ,  , ,      .

       ,                  ,            ,         .,           ,       ,  , ,       .                     .          - ,               - , ,           ,     ,  -   .  ,     ,                     ,        .  ,  ,        ,    ,  ,              .        ,     -       ,   ,       ,     :         ,   ,           -       .     ,       .          ,  -   . 

        ,      , ,  .    -    ,        ,        ,  -  ,       ,        ,         ,    ,            ,   ,       - .     ,       ,       ,         .  ,      - ,      ,  ,            ( , ,      "  -,            ,   ).   ,      ,   . , ,   ,    .         ,     .            .   -        ,   ,  ,   ,    ,     ,  .

      ,       .         ?           ,    ,        ,     ,      ,          ,         .       , ,   -       ,     ,         .        . ,          ,      ,    ,   -     , , ,  .  , ,      ,  ,      ,  - 666    ,       (,      666 , ,               ). 

           ,  ,      ,   ,                 .  ,   ,    ,     ,     ,       .    , -    .    ,    ?      ,   ! ,            ,     ,            .     ,        ,            .           .          .          ,                 ,        * !*

----------


## stas

> ,                  ,            ,         .,           ,       , , ,       .


,  ,     ,        ?

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,  ,     ,        ?


 ,    :yes:

----------


## Ortho

-  ,    -    !   :yes:

----------


## stas

> ,


.  ,       -...

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> -  ,    -    !


 :Wow:  
, , !

       .

  (  )     20,  (?)   .       .      ..
  :  5-10%   . 

 ... ...  :Hmm: 
  -   ,  .   .

----------

> :  5-10%   .


    ,   ?

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,   ?


   -     .

----------

> -   ,  .   .


 -  -             ...

----------

> -     .

----------

..
 ,        ,     -?
         ,   ""    .. ,      ,  ,   


> -    ,    ,    - ,     .     ,  ,   ,        -  ,   .                ,         .


  ..  ,  ..  -   ,   .. 
     ,   ,     ,      ?


> ,            .       .


   - "", ?  ,   - ?


> ,   ,        ,        .


     " " !!!


> , ,       .


 !!!    ,     ,   !!!   ,         , .. ,   ... ..


> .          .


   !!!!
  ,           ,   ,    ,  ,    , ,          ...        " ",    ""
 ,        , ,  ..,      ,    (     ,    )  . ..
       ..

----------


## Ortho

> , ...


   ?

    .   , ,      ,       ,       . ... 

     -    ,     ,       . ...

.

----------


## stas

> , ,


...  ,   (, )       .

----------

> (, )       .


?      -  .

,       ,     -       .

,    .     .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> .


    ...      .  :Smilie:

----------

> .   , ,      ,       ,       . ...
> 
>      -    ,     ,       . ...





> -  ,    -    !


*Ortho*,       ,  ?
     ?

----------

> . ...


 ?
   - .. 
   ,     ,      (     )       ,       .    .   ,  ,       ..

----------

> ?


    .  , *Ortho* ,      ?   , , ,     ,  ,   ..

----------

...


> ,        ,            .


  ,            (..          )
*",   ,   ;    -   ,     -    ;            .
.....
      ,         ,    ."
. .13 2,8*


*"    ,   ;    ,  ,    .
                   ,     ;
   ,           .
 ,       ,     ,    ,     ,       ."
. .13 11-14*
      ,    ,      ,     ,   .    ,       ,   ,    ,   ,    ,    ,              ,    ,    ,    ,      .

----------


## stas

> ?      -  .


...   ,    ,    :Smilie: .

----------


## Ortho

!    .  !  .

----------

:Frown: 
 ..

----------


## agur

> " " !!!


 ,       ,    ,   ""  ...  .

----------


## Ortho

> ""  ...


    ,   -    ?
 -  .
 - , ,  .
  ,     .
   .
  ..

   ,   -   ? 

 ? 70    .
    1000 .     .

----------


## Ortho

> ,    ,      ,     ,   .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Ortho

.
  ,       . 
   ,      .
  :
http://www.deacon.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=442

----------


## stas

> ? 70    .
>     1000 .     .


           . 

,         .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> . 
> ,         .


    .

   ,          ""  - ,    ,     !    . 
     ,    -     .

  ,    -    .   , -   ,    .     .         ,   (???  -   !).           .

.    .
  ,    . 
,              .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

"   ?
      .       ,     ,  , , , ,  ,  ,   .         .                  .
      ?
       ,    ."

 ..   .     .  -       .    .           .      .    "        ".
 ,     :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


  :yes: 
  -,          :Frown: 
,     :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,       .


 ,       . :yes: 
       2     .
*1     ;   ,    .

2        .     ,    :     .

3         ,       ,    ,  .

4      ,  ,   .*
* .14 1-4*

----------


## T@nya

> -  .
>  - , ,  .
>   ,     .
>    .
>   ..


*Ortho*, -,        -  .
"   ,  " - 
"!", "!", "    !" :Big Grin:  
 -              .
 : "   ,   !".
  ,    . :Big Grin:

----------


## stas

*N.a.t.a.l.i.*, . ,     -.   ,       ...

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> *N.a.t.a.l.i.*, . ,     -.   ,       ...


   .  .

  ?



> .

----------

> .
> 
>    ,          ""  - ,    ,     !    . 
>      ,    -     .
> 
>   ,    -    .   , -   ,    .     .         ,   (???  -   !).           .
> 
> .    .
>   ,    . 
> ,              .


...    ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Ortho

> ...    ,


   ,   ,         .

!      !

----------


## agur

> ,


 , "     "



> !


     ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ortho

,       !

----------


## stas

> !      !





> ,       !


*Ortho*,     ? ,   ,   ...   .

----------


## T@nya

,  .
  ,   .

*2.2  
""* 


238. -    ,     ,    ,     .


239.    ,  ,  ,    ,   ,  , ,  .


240.       ,    ,  ,   ,    ...   ,  ,   ,     ?


241.     ,   ,   , * ,   ,    ,*     ,    .


242.    ,    ,    ,   ,     ,    .


243.   ,   , *  ,*     ,     ,    .


244. *,   , ,   , ,  * ,     ,    .


245. *  ,   ,    ,*     ,    .


246. *     ,  ,   ,  * ,     ,    .


247. *, ,* ,     ,    ,          ,     .


248.  ,   ,  ,   , * ,   ,*     , *  ,*    , ** ,         ,    .


249.   ,   ,    ,  ,  ,    :    (),      ,           .


250.   ,  ,   ,  : ,   , , ,      .


251.    ,  ,    ,    ,        .

----------


## Ortho

> ,   .


,   ... ,  ...   ""    .   ,   .

----------


## T@nya

> ...   ""    .   ,   .


10 ,  ,  :   ! 
11  ,    ,  ,  ,    ,  .
12   , ,  :  ,  ,   , ?
13     :  ,      , ; 
14  :  -   ;     ,     .
15  , ,  :    .
16  :      ? 
17    ,  ,   ,      ? 
18     -    -   ,
19      , , , , , ,  --
20   ;     -   . 
 .15

----------


## Ortho

!

----------


## T@nya

,    ,   .
*Ortho*,    ""  ,  ,   , ,   ?
  ?

----------

> ?


    ,   ..
*Ortho*,  ,    ...       ,     ..
..

----------

> ,   .


    .  ,      ,     ,      .    ..
,        .    .      .      ,      ,  ,     .  ,     .    .
 -  .     ,    ,   .     .   ,  !

----------


## Ortho

> .    .


,   .  5-   .  ,           :Smilie:       20     .

           :      ()       .

----------

> 5-   .  ,


 -   ,      *Ortho*...  :Wow: 
,    ...
   ,  ,        ..  :Embarrassment: 
  ,  ...  :yes:

----------

> ,   .


 -    ,     ,            .       .
  ,    .      ,    . 
   ,        .  ,       ,     ,      ,   .  ,  ,      ,  ..
         "  "            .    ,  -       ,      .         ,      .  ,   ,   .   ,  ,   ,    ,    .      ,  ,      .  ,   ,   ,          !!
  , ""....
    .       ..

----------


## Ortho

> ,  ,        ..


     ...  ... ...

----------


## Ortho

-  .  ?

----------

> -  .  ?


   ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
http://www.biblechurch.ru/

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> Ortho,     ?


*Ortho*,     ,   ?
     ,   ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

. ,      .  .
       ...        . 
,  -  ,       ,      .
 ,      ,        . .. :
    ,
     ,
       ,
   ;
       ,
 ,   
    ...

----------


## Ortho

> *Ortho*,     ,   ?
>      ,   ,   .


   .  ,        . ,           -  . , , ,      ,   ""  . ,  -      ... ,    .   ,      .        .     .  ,     .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> .  ,     .


 . 
 ,   ...  .  .
  , *Ortho*,        . ,      .    , ,     ,      ,     ,  ,     ,  .      .  :yes:

----------

> ,      .


 ,       ?    ,    ?

----------


## stas

*N.a.t.a.l.i.*,       .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> *N.a.t.a.l.i.*,       .


   .     . :yes:

----------

> 


   -    ,   ,  .

    .

,   -  ,    __ . ,  -     ,    , ,       .  -  ,   ,    ,  ,  ,        .

   ,   __      .

, , ,        :

*"     ,    []  .       ,   ;      ,    .          -    "* (. 20:9-11)

, , : *"   -   ,   ,         ,    . !      ; , ,  !"* (. 57:5-7)

 ,     :   ?

1.     .
2.  ,     -    .
3.   __ __ , ,   ,           .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,    ?


    ,         ...     :Smilie:

----------


## Ortho

> 


    ...   :Smilie:

----------

!

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> !


 !

----------

!   !  !

----------

stas@  agur   :Smilie: .    ,       :Embarrassment:  ,     !!  ,  ,         :yes:  -,  ,      ,    :yes:

----------


## Ortho

,   ?! ,   ?!

----------


## T@nya

> stas@  agur  .    ,       ,     !!  ,  ,         -,  ,      ,


  ,     .        . ,  ,   ,     . :Smilie:  
       ,     ,     . 
       ,     .      ,  .
     " "  :Smilie:         ,   ,        .  ,     . 
         .
  .

----------

> .


 ..


> " "        ,   ,        .  ,     .


   ,           .   ,      ,             .
   ,         ,          .

----------


## T@nya

> ,           .   ,      ,             .
>    ,         ,          .


**,    ,    . ,  ,     .
     ,     ,    - .       .    , ,Ortho,    . ,       .
     .  -   .

----------

> .


   .  :Smilie:

----------

> .
>    .


**,  , -  ...  :Frown:  
     ..

----------


## agur

> !   !  !


 !

       ,      :Smilie: ,    ,  , -   .  
,      -    "" .  :Smilie:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,      -    "" .


. , ,    .

 !       ,     ,     .

 ,   .   .

----------

> ,      -    "" .


  ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

> ,   ...


   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Ortho

> , **


, ,     ...    ""   ...   :Wink:

----------

> , ,     ...    ""   ...


!!!!  :Wow: 
 ,  ,  !!!! ,  ,   ! :Embarrassment: 
    .
*Ortho*  :Stick Out Tongue: .        :Wink: 
*agur*   ,      :yes: 
  ,            :Big Grin:

----------

> **,  , -  ...  
>      ..


  ,      ?

----------

> ,      ?


-,  ...  ,      :Embarrassment:

----------

> -,  ...  ,


     ? ,       )))

----------

> 


,       ..



> ,       )))


   ..  :Embarrassment: 
       ,    ..
 ,      :Wink: ,     ..
 ..

----------

> 


   ...   .  :Cool:

----------

> ...   .


     ,   ...     ..
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ortho

> Ortho         .       
>   agur   ,    
>   ,


"-    !
- , ,    ?..
- .     !.."   :yes:

----------


## agur

*Ortho*,  , ,  ?  :yes:

----------


## Ortho

, *agur*,        ,   ...     :yes:

----------


## agur

> 


Ortho!  :Smilie: ,  -  :Embarrassment: ,    !!! :Wow: 

    -   ,            :yes:

----------

3365 .
  ,         -  ?    ?       ?   ....  .

----------


## T@nya

> ?


    ?
, , ?   , -, - , -  ,   ,         :Smilie:  
, ,        .     ,        .
     .       -   . 
         ,       :Smilie:  .    ,  ,     .
 , ,    . 
,        .
 ""    ,   ,  ,     ,    .
 :Smilie:

----------

> 3365 .
>   ....  .


 

  

...

*3. * 
 ,     ,       .   ,        (1 . 4, 16).   ,      .   ,   ;       (18).   ,     ,   ,   ,   :       ;  ,   (1 . 13, 7).   ,      ,  ,           .   ,    ,        .   ,   ,  ,    ,    ,   ,         ,     ,       .   ,    ,   .      :    cu,    ,     (. 13, 34, 35).   ,      ,     :  ;  ,     ,     .   ,      ,    .   ,   ,  ,   ,    ,    ,     ,   .   ,   , ,  (1 . 13, 4  7).  ,         ;           .         .        .    ,      .     ,    .   ,    ,       . 

*4.    * 
  ,    .       .        ,    ,      ?   , :     ,   .   ,       (1 . 3, 15),     (2, 11),     .    ,   ,    ,   .    ,     ,    ,     ,    ,   .    ,   ,   ,    ,   ,   ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  .  :    ,   ,       ,    . 

*5. * 
  ,   ,      , :      (. 14, 29).    ?    ,  ,  ;     .    ;    .     ,    ,     ;  ,  ;   ;    ;     ,    ,   ,     ; ,   ,   ;   ,  ;   ,   ;         . 

*6.    * 
   ,     ;       ,   ,     ;  ,  ;  ,   ;   ,    ;      ,   ;     ,      .    ,    ;      .     ,   ,    ,  ,   ,     .    ? 

*7. * 
 , ,   ;      ;     (. 5, 5).      ,    .    ,    (. 10, 22).     ?     (. 1, 7).     ,    , ?           ?    ;      .    .  -  ,    ,   .    ,  ,  .    ;    ,   ,    ,   ,   ,   ,   ,    ,   ,    ,   ,     ,   ,   ,     ,     ;     ,   ,    .   ,   .      .    -  , :   ,    (. 39, 2). 

*8.    * 
  ,    .     . , ,   (. 2, 14).  ,   ,    .  ,   ,   ,     .     .   ,   .   ,  .   ,   ,   ,   ,   ,   ,   ,   ,   ,   .     ,    .    ,          .       ,   (. 12, 1).    ,    .  , ,  , ,   ,  . 

*9. * 
 ,      ,   .     .       ,      ,      .           ,     .           .    ;     ;    ;      .    ,     ,  ,   .        ,     .    ,     .     ,    ,  ,  .        .     ,         ;        ,  ,  . 

*10. * 
    ,         ,   ,   :       (. 1, 20).     ,    .  ,  ,   .   ,      ,            .   ,    ;        ,   ,   ,    ,   ,   ,    ,    .        ;      ,    ;     ,            .        ,  .   ;    ,    .       ?       .     .   . 

*11. * 
     ,    .        , :  :     (. 5, 5).     ,    ,        ? , ,     ,   .      ;  ,  , ,   , ,                   .   , ,   , ,        .    ?  :          (. 66, 2).      ?     ?  , ,      ,      .  , ,  ;  ;       . ,   , ;   , ;   ;    ,  ;    ,   ,   ,   ,   ,  ,     ;   ,    ,    ,   .    ,   .    ,   ,  ,   ,  ,  .     !   . 

*12. * 
 , ,      ,      ,      ;      .  , ,  (. 37, 9).     , :          (. 11, 35; . 6, 45).    :        (. 91, 12).  , ,  ;  ,    ,   ,    .       ,    ,   ,   ,     ,  ,  ,  ,  ;  ,  ;  ,  ;     ;  ,  ;   ,   ;   ,  ;   ,   ;     ,  ;  ,    ,  ,   ,    ,   ,    ,    ,   ,   ,      ,   ,   ,     ,     ,    ,   ,        ,  ,     ;        (. 106, 42).      ;    , ,  . 

*13. * 
,      ,     .    ,    ;     (. 3, 33),     .      ?     .    ,      ,    ,        .     ,    ,      ,     ,    ,   ,    ,     ,   ,   ,    ,    .  ,    ! 

*14. * 
   ,     ;       (. 8, 44).    ,    ;       .       ,     ?              .       ,       ,    .    ,     ;        ;       ,     .    ,     .         .    .    ,    .       .     , ;    . 

*15. * 
,      ;        ,       (. 2, 8).   ,    ;  ,   ,   .    ,     .    ,    ,  .   ,  ,  .    ,    .  ,    ;  ,     ;  ,    .      .     .   ,  ;      ,   ,   .       ,      .    ;    ,  ,    .       ;      .    ,   ,   , ,    ,    ,   (1 . 7, 20). ,    ;   ,   . 

*16.   * 
    ,    ,   .       ,   ,  ,  ,  . ,    , ,   ;        :    ,     .      ,     (. 17, 16). ,  ,    :   ,     (22, 14).     .     ,  ;     .    ,   ,     ?      .    , ,      .     -, .    ,     .    , :  ,    ,   .    , :      ,    .      ,         .      ,      .   ,     .      .   :   , ,   ;    ,       ;      .     ,     ,   ,   . , ,     ,   ,    ,    ,   . 

*17.  ,     * 
,      ;       ,        ,    .   ,      ,       .       ,     .  ,  ;     ,    .       ,     .    ,   .   ,   ,     ,   ;        ,     ,   .    ,   ,     ,  ,     ,    ,  ,  ,  .  ,      ,   ,     .     ,      ,    .     ,   ,     .   ,   ,    ,   .   ,   ,         .     ,       .   ,       .  ,      ,   .   :               ;  ,         . 

*18.   * 
     ,  ;     ,      (. 2, 24).     ,   ;   ,     .    ;    ,     ;    ,  ,  ,   ,       ,     ,     ,     ,     .      .     ,  ,      .  ,      ,   ,      .     ,    .      ,   .  ;        ,       .   ,   ,  ,   ,   ,    ,    ,          ,    ,      ,         . ,      :    ,   .      ,   ;       ,       ! 

*19.  ,   * 
   ,       ,     ,  ,      ,     ,     .     ,    .    ,    .    ,            .     ,    .      ,   ,     .     ,   ,     ,    .      ,    .       ,    .      ,       .   ,   , ,     . 

*20.   * 
   ,   ,    ,    . ,   ,    .   ,    .    :  ,  ,  ;    , , .        ,     ,     ,    ,       .      ,     .    ?    ,   ,      :  ,       (1 . 6, 10). 

*21. * 
    ,   ;       .  ,    ,       ? 

            ,     ,   ,  ,      ,        ,   ,   ,   ,   .             .        ,   ,          - .           .        ,   ,   ,  ,      ,    .        ,       ,    .           ,   ,   ,    ,    ,    ,           ,   .            ,     ,     ,    ,         ,       , ,  ,  .           ,     ,    ,  ,   ,      ,    ,     .    ,      ,    ,    ,  ,  -   ;      ,    ,   ,     ,    ,     ,   ,     .            ,               . 

*22. * 
 ,     ,     .   .       .     ;    ;         ,     ,    ;      ,   ,   ,   - ,      ,      ,  ;      ,   ,   ,          ;    ,  ,      ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,      ,    .          ,   ! 

 ,  ,     , ;  ,  , ,   ,     ;     , ;     , .     ;    , ,    ,    ;        ,          ,       ,   ,     .      .    ,          . 

, , ,       ,       .     ,     .   ,    . ,          . ,       ,      ,       ; ,      ,  - . 

   ,             ,        ?     :       ,      (. 11, 46).     ,  ,  ,          ,           .  ,      ,    ,         ,     ,     ,   (2 . 5, 10).    ,       .         ? 

 ,      ,       .      -     . , ,    ,   ,   ,   ,   ,   ,   ,   ,   ,   ,   ,   ,   ,   ,   ?   ,       ?         ?       ! 

  , , ,         - .      (  )     .   ,  ,  , ,      .  -    :  ,      ,    .  ,         ,   ,      ,    .     . .

----------

> ?
> , , ?


...       .  -  ...   .

----------


## T@nya

> ...       .  -  ...   .


   ?
**,      ,   ,    .    - ,   -  .      ,  .      ?

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

**,    . 
     .    ?

----------

> .    ?


  .  .     .   .   -  .


> 


     .    .  ---  .  ....    .     .        ,      .   ?

----------


## T@nya

> ,      .   ?


,  . :Smilie:  
, ,     .     ?
     -   .
 ,     :   -    - . , ,     . :Smilie:  
     -   .     ,     .
      ,   ,   . , ,  ,    .
,      "  " :Smilie:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> .


  .     .  ,    :Hmm:  
    ,     ,          .  .  :Frown: 
         .    .    :yes:

----------

> ,         -  ?    ?


   ,     ,     ,        ,     ,   ..
    ..     -    .            .  ,   ,     ,    -  .                ,       ...      ,      ,   .. :Stick Out Tongue: 



> ?   ....  .


**,     ?         ?  , , " "  "  .."    ..   ..

----------

> ,    .  , ,  , ,   ,  .


        .      .    .
** ,    ..          ..   ..  :Embarrassment:

----------

> .    .


  ???????     .         .



> ?  , , " "  "  .."    ..   ..


     .       .        .



> ,


 ?      ?     .   .

----------

> .       .        .


  ,            ,    ..   ,   ..  ,     ..  ,     ,     ..     ,  ,      ..  ,    ,     ,         .. ,       ,   ,   ,       ,   ...       ..    ,       ,     ..     ,     -  ..    ,   ,   ,   ,   ,    ,     ,         ,    ..
        ,        ,    ..  ,    ,    ,     ,   ,        ,      ,     ..  :Big Grin: 
    ,      ,     ..

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> 





> ???????     .          .


???



> ?      ?


.      .    ,    .     ,     . 
 ,   ,    ?    -  .    -  .  ,     .   :Frown: 
  ..

----------

> ,   ,    ?


    .  .

----------


## agur

> 3365 .
>   ,         -  ?    ?       ?   ....  .


   ,       ,   ,       ""     ,      ,    .        " ",(  ),     ,  ,    ,       ,   . 
  ,      ,             .

----------

.     .  .         .       .
. 


> ,       ""     ,      ,


          ?  :Wink:      . -  , .     .      .   ..       .   .

----------

> .      .


 , .  ,  ,  ,  ..    , 


> ?


 ,   ,     ...    ,   ,      .   ,     ,   ,    ,      ,        ..  - ,     -  ,     .   - ..  -      ,   ,  ,  ..    ?   -? 
    ,      .  ,  ..  ,        :Wink:     ,  ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> .  .


             ,      ,   .
   ,        .  ,      ,    .     ,     .



> ?      . -  , .     .      .   ..       .   .


,       (-     )     .
   ?    ? 
,    :  ,  ,      .  :yes:

----------

> - ,     -  ,     .   - ..  -      ,   ,  ,  ..


           .    .  :Big Grin: 
        .  ..


> ,      ,   .


      .    .
    - .    .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## T@nya

> ,   ,   ,   ,   ,    ,     ,         ,    ..
>         ,        ,    ..


,  .   .     .  -     .

----------


## T@nya

,      ,    .  ,    , ,     ,   .   :Smilie: 
, ,  ,    "   " -    ,    .  (,   :Smilie: )  "    " -  .     ,  ,     , ,        .    ,    .

----------

> .    ,    .     ,     .


,    .     ,   .           .    .     :       .       .     .        .     -.  .

----------


## T@nya

> -.  .


     ?
    .

----------

> :       .


 ..  :Wink:      - ",    ,  "    ,    ,   ...


> .    .


  ...  :Frown:

----------


## Ortho

,      ,      ...   : "    ,      "!    !
  -      !

----------


## Ortho

> ?


 40    ...            !

----------

> ",    ,  "


       .   .      ..      .      . 



> ...



 ....  .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> .   .      ..


   .



> 


    .     .  :yes:

----------


## T@nya

> .   .      ..      .    .


        .
  ?
    ,     .
   -   ,      : " ,  ".
    ,    .

----------

> ,    .


*TBO*, !
,  ,        ,       .        .  ,   ,     .     ,   -   :Frown:

----------

> .     .


 ?  :Big Grin:   -.



> ?


  24       .    .  :Wink:     : -    (  ),  -   .     ,   ?     . - .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ?   -.


  ,   - .     .

----------

> 24       .    .


**,  ,     ,     .. 



> :
>     ?
> , , ?
> ...       .  -  ...   .


 -      ..


> : -    (  ),  -   .     ,   ?     . - .


       ..

----------

> 


? :Big Grin: 



> ..





> -      !


  :Wink:            .   .

----------

> : -    (  ),  -   .     ,   ?     . - .


   ,     ,  .      ,          ,      ,   !  , ,   !! 
       ,    !
     ,    ,   .   ,        ,     ,   , ,   ,    ,       :yes:

----------


## agur

> .** .


    ,   - ,** ?    " ",        :   -?  :Smilie: 

    ,  !



> ,   ?     . - .


    ""?  :Big Grin:

----------


## T@nya

> 


      .         ,      .
**,   ,    "  ",     .
  ,  .       ,    .      .   , -,   .  ,   - .  :Smilie:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> -?


  ... 
   ,    .  **   ,    .

----------

> 


       ?

----------

> ?


     13-18  :Wink:  - ....



> ""?


 ,      



> ,    .      .


     .  .



> ,      .


...      ? ?
 ?  :Big Grin: 



> .     ,    .


.



> -?


        .      .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> .     .


   !
       ,  ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> .   .


 ,   .  , ,   .     -       . 
,  ,   ...      . 
  .      .

----------

> , ,   .     -       .


 -   (    ),    .   ?    ?   , ,  .  - .        .     .

----------

> ,   .  , ,   .     -       .


*N.a.t.a.l.i.*,      ,       


> .


   ,    -..  ,    -  ..     ,    ,    ,   ..          ..  :yes: 
      ..

----------


## agur

> .


 ?  :Wink:     ? :Smilie: 
      "?"




> , ,  .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## T@nya

> ...      ? ?


  ,     .         .    .



> ..


  .
    .     ?     ? 
        ? -  ? 
     ,    .           ,   ,    -   .      -    .

----------


## T@nya

.
          "",   .        .   ,     ,   , ,   .     ,    ,  , ,  ,       :Smilie: 
Ortho, ,  ,     ,  .  .
    .(       :Smilie: )    - .     -  .
   , ,  - ,       -  -  .
, , ,     ,      .   - .
      ,      ?
       . "  ",     .
,         :
_"...               ,   . ,        ,   ,        .   .      ,          ,    .                .
"...    ,      ,     ,    .       .    ,  ,   .   ."
"  -   ,   ,   -   .   .    ,      -."_

""    -, ,   - .

----------

> .


 , *TBO*,   ...   ,    ,    ""..     ,      "   "..  ,      ,    .     ,     ..  ,             .   ,        ,  ,   ,        ..       ,     .     , ,   .  ,     .. ,   .          , , ,      ,         . 
 ""...       ,   ,    .  ,    ,    ,   ,     .   ,   ..       ,   ,         ,     .  ...    ,      ,   ,    ,       ,   ,          .                  ,    ,    -  ..        ,        ..    ,  ,    , -  ,   ,   ,    ,   ..   ,      ..   ,    ,        ..  ,            .. ,  ..

----------

> - .     -  .





> , , ,     ,      .   - .


???   ,      ,   ?? 
   ,*TBO*,  ,  .

----------


## T@nya

> ???


  ,        :Smilie: 
    ,           . 
    -  ,     ,   ,   ,    . 
   -     ,      ,     - ,    ,   .
       .
  -    .    ,   . 
    .     ?

----------


## T@nya

.
"",        ,      ,       .
    ,     ,     ,      .
    ,     .
,     ,    ,    .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> -   (    ),    .   ?    ?   , ,  .  - .        .    .


 ,     ,   .  ,   ,   .
     .    . ,       ,   ..   .      . 
 ""     .
     .           .       , ,      ,    .  ,        "  "        .
"   "().    ,       .       ,       .      ,       . 



> ,    -  ..


,     .       ,   .



> ,    ,    ,   ..          .. 
>       .


 ,        . 
"   ,    "()
    .      ,    ,       .        .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -    .    ,   .


 ,   ,    ,   ..       ,            ,     ..     ,    ,   ,      ,     ..


> -  ,     ,   ,   ,    .


   - ,     ..     ..    ,    .     -,          ,      ,  ,  . ,     .    ,  ,   .       -  . 


> .     ?


     .   ,  "- " 1  4:8
,  "-"   .   . ,      .      ,   .    .

----------

> ",        ,      ,       .


  ,         :Embarrassment: .      ,      ..


> ,     ,     ,      .


 ,      ,  ?    . ,    ,    .  -  .     ,   ,      ,      ,        .


> ,     .


   ..

----------


## T@nya

> ,    ,   ,      ,     ..


?
     ?
 ,  ,    , , ?
    ,      ,                   -      .   ,   ,    ,     ,   ,    "".
 ,  ,        .    ?
-     ,    .



> . ,      .      ,   .    .


 ,        ?

----------


## T@nya

> ,      ,  ?


.      .



> -  .     ,   ,      ,      ,        .


,    ?     ?
, , .    -     ,   .     ,   .  :Smilie:

----------

> ,   ,    -   .      -    .


    ?           :Frown:   .     .



> 


!      :Big Grin:

----------

> ?
>  ,  ,    , , ?


*TBO*,      ,      ..         1 .     
*"      ,    ,   -     .
    ,    ,       ,       ,    ,-   .
            ,    ,      .
 , ,   ,   ,  ,
 ,   ,  ,   ,
  ,   ;
 ,  ,  ,  .
   ,    ,   ,   ." 
1 . .13 1:8*
 ,      ,     - .
    .
     ,    ,    .  ,   ,         .
  ,   ,    ,   .    ,  .   - , ,       ,   ,    ..
  - .



> -     ,    .


 ... -, ...      ...    ,     -..


> ,        ?


    .    ,   .          .

----------

> ?


 ..


> !


-...
  ..       ..  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,  ,        .


            .

----------

> ,    ?     ?


   .       .        .     .     .       . ..   ..      ,       ,     ,    ,   ,     . 
  ,      .


> -     ,   .


   ..    ,  ,      



> ,   .


      . ,   ,    . ,             . , ..     ..

----------


## T@nya

> , ,   ,   ,  ,
>  ,   ,  ,   ,
>   ,   ;
>  ,  ,  ,  .


,  , , ,   ,   .      ,    .        ?
  - "   ".



> ,   ,         .


   . ,      ?    -    .



> -     ,    .
>  ... -, ...      ...


   , , ,   ,  ,   ?   ,   .



> ?


,  ,       .      ,     .
     ,   .  -     .

----------


## T@nya

> .        .


**, ,      :Smilie: 
,  "",   ?
   ,    ,   .

----------


## T@nya

, ,      ,
,  ,   -   ,      ,  



> 


.

----------

> ,  ,   -   ,      ,  
> :


, ,     ,  ,     ,    .  ,     ,  ,      ,    ,      ..  :Frown: 


> , ,


   ? ,      ,   ,     ,        ..   ,  .   ,   ,    ,  ,  ,  .. ,   ...  ,    ,         :Stick Out Tongue:       ..

----------

> ...    - ,    ,   .


     ,    -    ?

, ,    ,   ?

 "" ,       ,    -   .

 ,   ,      -  ,    ?

----------


## T@nya

> ,   ,      -  ,    ?


,  ,       ,     .      ,    ,       ,  ,   .

----------


## T@nya

> , ,     ,  ,     ,    .  ,     ,  ,      ,    ,      .. ..


, ,      :Smilie:  
        .
       .    ,      ,     . 



> ? ,      ,   ,     ,        ..


    .
       ,  ,   .              -   ...

----------


## T@nya

> .


 **, , ,     ** , ,  *"  "*.

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> .


  .  :yes:

----------


## agur

*TBO*:


> .  -     .


 

     ,   ,        :Smilie: , -      "",

----------

> ,   ,       , -      ""


 .. 
...  :Frown:

----------

> , , ,        , ,  "  "


,    ..


> ?


  ,   ,   ..  ,    ..  -            .   ,   ""  ...  ,   .. ,    ""   ""  .. ,    "  ,     .     ,   .." 
     ..  ,      ..     ,         ,   ,       ..

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

, -,   . 
    ,      ,   ,   .
           .              ,    ().
     ,           .    ,       (  II).   ,   ,   .
  ,         ,       .    .  ,      ,       ,     ,  -  .   !!! .
   -   .



> ,   ,       , -      "",


 
    ,     (.54,23)

----------

> -   .


 *N.a.t.a.l.i.*,  ,  ,   ..      ..          .. ?   ..
 ,         -     ,   .           .       ,    .    ..
  -  ,       .   -  ,  -  .      .     ,     ,   ,     ..

----------

> ..   .


 *N.a.t.a.l.i.*,     ,     ,       ?      ,   ?
        .   ,   , .    .

----------


## T@nya

> ,   ,   ..  ,    ..  -            .   ,   ""  ...  ,   .. ,    ""   ""  .. ,    "  ,     .     ,   .."


,          .
 -       .



> ..  ,      ..     ,         ,   ,       ..


,   .   ,      ,    .        ,  .   ,     .

----------


## T@nya

> -   .


*N.a.t.a.l.i.*,        .   .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

**,   .    ,     .  :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
      .   ...



> ,   .


 , ,     



> N.a.t.a.l.i.,     ,     ,       ?      ,   ?


  ,        ?
       ,  - ,       . ,    ,    .

----------

> ,   .


*TBO*,  !!!
 !!
*        ,      ,     ;
   ,    .
. .11 29-30*

----------

> ,   .


   ,*N.a.t.a.l.i.*,   -???          ??!!    ,      :Stick Out Tongue:    ,    . 


> ,        ?


 .       .     


> .


      .   ,  ,   .

----------


## T@nya

> TBO,  !!!


, .    :Big Grin:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> .       .     :
>  . 
>       .   ,  ,   .


,       ,    .
    ,       .            .  ,        . ,     .
      .            .

----------

> **, , ,     ** , ,  *"  "*.


      .        .   -    .    .    .   . ,   .

----------

> ,  .   ,     .


  ?    .

----------


## T@nya

> ?


,   -.

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> , .


 :8:

----------


## T@nya

,      .



> .


 ,   .        .



> 


 .  -   ,    -     ,      .



> .    .   . ,   .


 ,          ,   .

----------

> , .


  ...  ..     


> -       .


    ,  


> .


   ..  ,   ,   ,    ..

----------

> ,       ,    .


     ,          .        ,    ,   ,        . 
      .   ,          ,    .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,          .        ,    ,   ,        .


  ,    - ,      .  ,         . **,  ,       .         .  :Frown:

----------

> ,  ,       .         .


*N.a.t.a.l.i.*,      ,    ...  :Frown:          ,       ,      ..    ,   


> 


      ..  ,   ..     ,     . 
     .  ,  ,,    ,     ,    ,  ,    ,     .       ,    ..   ,   ,   ,      ,          ,    ,  ,  ,  ..
 , ,     ,  ..      -   ,     ..
...
  ,      ,*N.a.t.a.l.i.*,       ,      ,      ,     ..      ?
 ,     ,  .     ,   ,     ..     ,   ,

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

,   .    ,     .  ,    .    ,    .        .     ,        

   ,    .     ,    ?

**,     .      II  ,       "". 

 ,       .       .   .       .  :Frown:

----------

> ,    .        .


        ,      ????
"    ,        .   ,             .        .

"  - 7   :     7.07.2007, -    . -       - ,   -   .      ,   ,          .        ". "



> ,    .     ,    ?


     ????*N.a.t.a.l.i.* ???



> ,     .


  !    , , ...
     ,   .     .    ,         . ?                ..  ,           ..
*N.a.t.a.l.i.*, ,   ...
    ..   ..

----------

.  .

 :    ?    .       .     ?

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,         .


  :Frown: 
         . ,         .    ,     .         .   ,  "    ".       .   . 



> ..   ..


 .       .
   .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .


  :Frown:   ...


> ,         .


   ..


> ?    .


 ..  ..
     .     ..   "",    ,  ,  ,  ..      ,   ,  ,   ,      ,  ..
     ..
  ..
       ..     ..

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> 


     .    .     ...   , .  .

   ,   ,    . 
     (        ),        .  - ,  .   .    ,   .        .
    ...  !!!   !     .
  .
    .    .      ...    -   .
,   ,        . ,   , ,      -  . .   :Frown:

----------

> ?    .


   .      ?



> .


    ..   ,    .  .   .,  .  35  "  "  ..

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,    .  .   .,  .  35  "  "  ..


   .      ,  .  :yes:

----------

> .      ,  .


      ?     ?       ,     (   ..)?  ,         .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> .


  ?

----------

> ?


  :Wink:

----------

> ,   ,  ,   ,      ,  ..


 .      (  , ),    ,    .
    ,         ?

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> .      (  , ),    ,    .
>     ,         ?


  "  ", ..    ,       ,   .    ,     .   ?    ,  .    ,    ,     .       ,     (  ).    ,      .    ,   .
       . 
"  ,    ". (.18:7)
   .-        .       .       ,        . 
  " "   .        (  )    .         .        
     ,     .
 ?   .    4- ,       .  .    .   ,      "" 31 .

----------


## Skynin

> ,    ,     .       ,


,          "" .
      :
"    ".

     .            **.

         ,       :Smilie:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

, !!!  :Rotate:   ::   :Kiss:  
    ()



> "    ".


  :yes: 



> ,          "" .
>       :


 ? -  ,  " "...



> .


    .     ...   ...   :yes:

----------

> ".


  :Big Grin: 



> ?   .


   .
*N.a.t.a.l.i.*,    ,  "    ".        ,    .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

"    " -  .  ,  ,   .

----------

> ,    ,


       .



> "" 31 .


   .   .



> .-        .       .  ** ,  **     .


   ?  :Big Grin: 



> ,  ,   .


    ? 
,   .     . 
     .   ..   .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ?


 -       .



> .


 .   20...  .

----------

> .   20...  .


 .  ,  , .    ,   .-   70  . -   30  .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> .


    .      .    ?  -     . 
   -    -  .
   .      .  .   ?    .

----------

> .     (  , ),    ,    .
>     ,        ?


   -   "    ,  ()  ,           ,     ?"
    ,    ,      ,    ?

----------

> **   ?





> ** ,    ?


 -   .     , - .        .
      ,      .

----------


## T@nya

> 


  .    -.
   ,     .
 : "   ",  - "     ,      ", ,   ,   ,        ,      .      .
       ,    :



> "    " -  .


     ,  ?    "   "? ?
 ,*N.a.t.a.l.i.*,       ? ..    -  -    .        -  , -   ,  .    .

----------


## T@nya

> ,      .


**,  ,       .
      .
    :
   ?
     ,   ?   ..
            ,       .
   ,        -.
    ,  ,   " "       .         ,      .
  ,    .
      ,  .      .      .   ,         ,     ,      ,      ,    ,  ,     " "   :Big Grin: 
  ,    .    ,  ,     .
 ,       ,  -,   .   ,    , 
  ,  ,        ,     .
     .
    ,   ,      ,      ,     .(  )      ,        .     , ,     - .    .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,  ?    "   "? ?
>  ,N.a.t.a.l.i.,       ? ..    -  -    .        -  , -   ,  .    .


**,  ,   .  , ,   .    ,   .  ?

"   ". 
   ,     .   ,    "" ?       ?  ,  . 
       ,     ,   ...            .
        (   - )   ...   ,       ,     - ,          .

   ?    -   .

----------


## T@nya

> , ,   .


 ?   ?       .    -    -      .



> ,   .  ?


  .   ?    ?



> ,     .   ,    "" ?


   ?  ,      ?     "  "?



> (   - )   ...   ,       ,     - ,          .


      ,    .
  . 
   ,    .    ,      ,    . 
-  ,    .
     .    .
    .

----------


## Ortho

> .
>     .


   .  -  .  -   . 
 -   . 
   . 
   ,   -    .. 
   ,      ,  . 
 -   ,      ,   ,      .

----------

> -   .


     ? 


> , - .        .


      ,    ?  ,         ,     ,     ...


> ,      .


  ?    ?    ?    ?     ?
 ,  ,    -      ,  ,     ,      ,       ...  ,    ,      .      --  ,    .    ,   ,      ,    .    ..
  ...        ..   . ,    ,    ..    -    ,    ?    ..  ,  ,     ,         ...      ..          ..   ..   .. 
  ,     ,     ,    ..   ..

----------

> ?


   .   .



> .


 ... .



> ..  ,  ,     ,         ...


      ?   ? 



> 


     ?      ?

----------

> ?   ?


   ,   - ".."?   ,      ..



> .   .


   ...   ,    ,   ..    ?


> ?      ?


 ,         ,    ,   ,  -   ...     ,        ...   -    ?  -..

----------

> :
>        .
>  ... .


 ,         ? .... 
    ..      ,     ,      ...
  ? ?....  ,          ? 
 ,  ...

----------


## T@nya

> ?   ?


**,      .   ,   ,      .      . 
 ,    ,  ,        .

----------


## T@nya

> .  -  .  -   .


  , ,   .       .
 "   ",   - "  ,    ".  ,     ,     .      .



> -   ,      ,   ,      .


, ,  ,       :Smilie:

----------

> ,         ? .... 
>   ? ?....  ,          ? 
>  ,


  .       .     .    .     .



> ,    ,   ..


    ....

----------

> .     .


**,  ...  
  ,      ,    ..      .. 


> .


    ...      ..  ,     ..  , , ...  ..
 ..

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ?   ?


**,           . 

"   ,   ""   .            ,    .    ,  ** . "  , -    , -   ,    ,     ".

----------


## T@nya

> **,           . 
> 
> "   ,   ""   .            ,    .    ,  ** . "  , -    , -   ,    ,     ".


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
N.a.t.a.l.i.,        :Big Grin:  
    ,  - ,     "  !"?        :Big Grin:  
     , , ,   .               ,  ,   .   ,        .       .   ,  ,  - . :Smilie:  
  ! :Big Grin:  
  ,  ,        ,  ,      ,  , , ,   ,      .. :Smilie:

----------


## T@nya

*Ortho* .



> -   . 
>    . 
>    ,   -    ..


  ,  ,  ,   .
 - **   ,
** ,   ** ,
**  ,    .         .    :    ,  .
       .
        "",   ,      .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

.    ,   ** .     .     ,     .

  , ,   ,     . 
      ,     ,   .      . 
   ,  ...  ,     .   :Frown:

----------


## T@nya

, ,    ,     "",  , -  .
 ,   *N.a.t.a.l.i.*,   ,       .  , , ,  ,    .
     . ,  .

----------


## agur

> .


 ,    ""     ,    " ".    ,           ()       .

----------


## T@nya

> ,    ""     ,    " ".    ,           ()       .


 ,  ,        . ,  ,     ""  .       -  ,       ,         . ,      .

----------

> ...        ()       .


...

 ?          ?

----------


## T@nya

**,  ?
 ,     ?
     ""?
        , ,   ,    .
  ,    *agur*,         . ,    ""    :Smilie:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> .


 ,          " ".     ,    .

----------

, , .   ,  n - . 

 ,           ,  ,  ,     .

 ,         ,      ,   .

 ,         , , .

              ,  ,           .

----------

> ,          " ".     ,    .


*N.a.t.a.l.i.*, ...     ?  :Frown:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> *N.a.t.a.l.i.*, ...     ?


**,       ,  .   ,   ,          ,    .

----------


## T@nya

> ,           ,  ,  ,     .
>  ,         ,      ,   .


 ,       .  ,   ,   ,     ,          .
           ""  ,  ,    .        ,     .



> ,         , , .


 ,   ,   ,   .  ,         ,      ,  ,       .   ,    .     .



> ,  ,           .


**,  ,   ,    .?

----------


## T@nya

> ...          ,    .


N.a.t.a.l.i.,  ,        .
    ,  .

----------

> ,       ,  .


*N.a.t.a.l.i.*,  ,   ?   , -      ,  ,  ...
        ,       ,    ,   .. 
       ()    ...   ,     ,  ,   ...     .  ,  ,     ,   ,   ,    ,  -  ..   ?     ,   -   ..   -..     ,      ..  , , ..     ** *agur*, ,      .
   ?     ?         ,     ,       ,    ,   ..

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> , , ..


  .     .



> ,   ?


 

,  -          .        .

----------


## agur

> ...
> 
>  ?          ?


 -  ,         . ,  " "                 .
       .

 -      :

** 

_    :  ,       -  ?      -  ,    ?     ,     ?_
.

   ,   ,    ,                 (. 5;45).     -      ,  ,   ,   ,    .

    ,      ,    :     ;        -     .         .   , ,            ,    -     .         :    ,          (. 15;13).

http://www.kp.ru/daily/22501/15660/

----------


## T@nya

> ,      ,    :     ;        -     .         .   , ,            ,    -     .         :    ,          (. 15;13).


  ?      ,        ?
**,  - ,     -  .       ?
     . ?

----------

- ,  ,   ,  .
 - ,     ,          .




> **,  - ,     -  .


, . 

,  ,     .  ? .            .  ,   ,   . ? ,  ,       .

----------

,    ,       ,         .       ,   ,   ,        .    "", " ", "  "   .

----------


## T@nya

> ,       ,         .       ,   ,   ,        .    "", " ", "  "   .


   .




> ,  ,     .  ? .            .


**, 
   ,       .     ,    ..    ,     .     .    ,       .
  ,     .  -   ,     ..
     , 
  ,       ,         ,    .          .

----------


## T@nya

,     #3496     *N.a.t.a.l.i.*.  ,    - .
,  - ,   "  ,  ,  - "       *N.a.t.a.l.i.*.
         .      , ..     . 
,   .     .

----------

> ,       .


"  :    ." . .18 27
       .        ,    .       ,        ,   ,      .


> ,     .  -   ,     ..


, ...  ?     ,   ?    ..         ...


> ,    ,       ,         ,    .


   ...     ..    ,   ,     ,       ,       -   ,      -,   ...   ,  ,   ,     ...    -  ...       ,         ,     ..

----------


## agur

,             .
 :Smilie: .

                                                                                           "               ,      ,        .      .   ,     ,    ,       .        ,  "" ,  "" .           .

    -    ?          ,     ?   ,     ,       ,    ?  
                                                                               ,  , .      ",   ". ,  ,  ,     ,   .    -  ,     ,       .

   ,    " ".  . ,            ,    .            ,           .     .      ,    ,   ,    ,    .  ,    :     ,         ;         -          .         .   ,      .

 ,    ,      ,      .     ,   .  ,   , , ,   "" .  ,      "" - ,    .

     ,     ,    .   ,      ,  ,    ,    .   -    -      ,    .        : " " - "   ,   ,   ,      !   .    ,        .     ,    !"

      : " ,       ,   ,    ,    ! ,  ,      ,    !"

   -      ,  ,     .
...

       ,     -    .      ,    .     ,     ,        ,         . ,    ,       ,      : ",  !       ? " (.23,33).          ?             .    ,      .

   : "  "  "        ".        .   ,          . ,      .  ,        ,     ,    ,       - , .       , ,      .      ,  .

   ,         -       ,    .   ,          ,     .     ,    .

 ,       ,          ,        ,      .           ."

     " "
http://www.pagan.ru/

----------


## T@nya

**,  ,          .  .
   ,    ,     ,  ,    . 



> .        ,    .       ,        ,   ,      .


 -    ,    .    ,    .  -,  ,   .
**     ,        ,        .      ,  " - ,    ,   ".   -  ,    , , , ,    ..



> ,     .  -   ,     ..  
> 
> , ...  ?     ,   ?    ..         ...


    ,    . ,           , ..      ,       .



> ,  ,   ,     ...    -  ...


, ,     ,   .
   ,      .     ,   ,   ,  ,     .
,       ,    ,  .        .
,   ,  - -  .
   ,     .           .

----------


## T@nya

*agur*,        . ,      .



> ,     -    .      ,


      ,    ,       .
   ,  ,     . 
    ,      ,   ,  .     ,       .
   ,  : "   ".

----------

> ,           .


*agur*,      ...      ,            ..    ,         ,     - ,       ,        ,      ,         ,      ...    ,      ...   ,  ,  ..
    ,      .          ,      ,    ,        ,    .      ,  


> ,      ,





> ,





> -      ,  ,





> ,      ,          ,        ,      .           ."


     ..    ,   ..
             ,     ,       ..  ,    ..
, ..


> ,            ,    .


*"    ,     ,      ,    .        . "*.3 2
*"        ;     ,    ,      ,      ,   ."* .3 6



> ,           .


*"     :       , ,    ,       ,   ,   ,   !
  ,    ,  ,   .         ,   ,       .
       :   ,   ,       ?
  :    -   !       ."* .7 3-6


> .


*"   ,     ,       ,
 ,  , ,   ,      , ,     , 
     ,      ,    ,     ,    ,         .
     ,  :  [,       ].  ,         ,         , "* .9 23-26


> ,    ,      ,      .     ,   .  ,   , , ,   "" .


  ,    , ,   ,    ,    "" ,     ,    ...


> ,    ,       ,      : ",  !       ? " (.23,33)


              ..     ,     ,     .        ,       ,  .. ,  ..


> ?


 ,         ,    ...*", ,        !       ,       ,    !"*.23 37


> ,        ,     ,    ,       - , .       , ,      .


  ,   ..  ,  ,   ,     , ,    ,        ...    ?

----------


## agur

*TBO*, **,    , , ,        ( ,        )     ,      ,        ,    - ,  " "?

    ,            .

      ,  ,    ,      .

   ,       ,  ,   :
1.       -  ,     ,       ,        .
2.      ,      .

,         ?

         ,      :Smilie:    .

 ,  *TBO*     :



> ,    ,       .
>    ,  ,     .
>     ,      ,   ,  .     ,       .
>    ,  : "   ".


**:



> , ,    ,        ...    ?


   ,                          ?

----------

> ,        ?


    .  :Big Grin: 
,        . 
                   .   ,        .

----------


## agur

> ,        .


,  - ,   - ? 
       . :Smilie: 




> **  **   .


  ,     ""  "" -  ,  . 
  ,  ,      .




> ,        .


              ,   -  "" .       .
  ,     -                     "".
                                                           ,     ,   .   .
,   , "      ",       ,     ,         ,           .  :yes: 

    ,        " ,     ",  ,   ,         .    -    .         ""   .

,**,        ,       ,      .
 :yes:

----------

> ,       ,      .


           3525 ?  ?  ?   ?



> 


    .       ,  , ,    .



> ,        ,


,      .          ,     .



> **


  "".          ,   , "  ",    .



> .   -


   .       ,        .        .

----------

> ,       ,  ,   :
> 1.       - ,     ,       ,        .
> 2.      ,      .
> 
> ,        ?


    . ,  ,    .  ,      .    ,   .
 ,  ,    ,   ,  ,   ..        ,    ,     .       ,   ,   .           .  
     .       ,   ,       ,       ,   ,       .     , , , .
,     


> .


  ,     ,  .   ,  ... -    ..  :Stick Out Tongue:  ,       .    ...

----------

> , , , .


  :Big Grin:               ?

----------

> .       ,        .       .


   ,    .  ,              .    ,    ,   .  .  .    ,         .     .    .
       .        ,       .
    , ,   . 
    - .

----------

> ?


  ...   ..

----------

,        .          
*"    ,      :
 : ,   ;
 ,  , ,     ,      . 
    ,    ,   ,     ;
   ,  ,    , .
   ,   ,   ,     .
           ,    ,    ,  ,   . 
  :    ,  
...............................................................................
    :    ?      ? 
  . 
    ,    ,   ,  ,      ,    .
        , ,   ,     , 
         ; ,       ,  . 
     ,
     ,     ,   ,  ,     
        ,     ,   ,   ,   ,    . 
    :     ,        ?    ,     ?  
    ,     ,     ,     .  "* . . .4 2-9,13-22

----------


## agur

> ..


   ,         :yes: 
,      : "  "

----------

> ...   ..


   .    .    ,    .  ,      ....       .   ? ...



> ,


     "  ",      . ,      ,        .
     ,     .       .

----------

> ,      ....       .   ? ...


      .  ,    ,       ...    .      ,        ,     .     ,     ,  ,     ,         .  ,    ,     ,       . , ,             .    .   ,   . ,  , , ,   ,    ,      ,    ,  ,  ,  ,     ,        ,        .
  ..       .   ,   ,   ... , , ...   ...


> .


   ,   ...

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,      ,        .


    --(),   .
        (. 2, 35).



> .       ,  , ,    .


 ?



> .


   .  ,     (  ).



> ,        .


  ,    . 
     :   ,   ,    .
(  ,     ,    ,    ,     ,    ,  ).
    ,    ,  (  )    ,      ,    ,    ..     . 
  ,   "   ",    .       .
  .   ?    - ?
       .   ,      ,    ,           (10-12).       . - ,       .  ,       .

    (  ,  ):
-      ?
-   ?
- 6 
-      6 .

----------


## agur

**:



> ...?  ?  ?   ?


  :      ,     .       ,             - .

- ? 
   ,     "".   ,    .




> ,     .


  ?  :Smilie:  




> "".          ,   , "  ",    .


        ,      "". 

     ,         ()  :Smilie:  ,          . ,   -  ,     .




> .       ,        .       .


  ,     ""       .   -    " ",      .




> ,     .       .


 




> .    ,    .


1.    ,   .
2.  ,      ,          .




> ,     .       .


   ,    ,       ,      .        .

----------


## agur

*N.a.t.a.l.i.*: 


> .   ,      ,    ,           (10-12).       . - ,       .  ,       .


,           ,  -    ,       ,  .
   ,     :



> .


   ,     ?

    ,    ...    ,         .

    ,  ,     ,  ,       ,   ""    ,     ?   ?
 ,  ,     :      ,    (    -   ,     :Smilie: ),               ,  .    ,     ,   , ..  -  .
,     , ..   -  . :yes:

----------

> .    ,


  :Wink: 



> ,    .


       ...



> ?


  :Smilie:  .



> --(),   .


     ,         . 
.     .

----------


## Ortho

> ...


    : "   ,   ".

----------

,     . 

 : .     ,    . 

     . 

 : .   ,  .

     . 

 : .    ,       .

      . 

 : .      . 

 ,     . 

 : .    ,      ,    . 

    ,     . 

 : .     ,       ? 

        ,    . 

 : , -     .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ?


  :yes:  
       ,     .
    .   .
       .         ,     ,  .       ,      .



> ,       .


 ,     . 
**,  ,    ,    .   ,       .  ,  -  ,   ,   . 
 ,    - ,          .     .  ,      .  ,       ,   .

  :



> "" .
> ** :





> .


  :yes: 
       "   ".       ,       ,  ,   .        
 "   "  ..    1998     " "          ,     .            "  ".
       "  "                  -  - .
  "  "  -    .

----------

> ,       . * ,  -  ,   ,  * .


  :Smilie:      .    ?         ?

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ?


 ,      .

----------

> ,  -  ,   ,   .





> ,      .


 **?  2   ,  ,          ? 
  -.....



> ,


  :Cool: 



> .   .


  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> -...


 !!!
        ?

----------

> ?


 ,       .   -

----------

*N.a.t.a.l.i.*,         3541.     .        .
    .
      ,     .

----------

,       :Stick Out Tongue:        .      !! !!!
  ,      , *N.a.t.a.l.i.*, **,      *agur*  :yes: 
- **, -    ,   ,        :yes: 
     !!!

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> *N.a.t.a.l.i.*,         3541.     .        .
>     .
>       ,     .


 . 
**  ,    .       . 
  .  **   ,     . 
   , .   ,   **  .        - .     .    ,    . 
   ,    ,         ,  "     "? 
    ,    .     .  ,   ,     .        . 
   ,    .    ,      .      ...  -      (     ,  30  ,  ).        ,       ,  ,   : "  ,     ?"

**.   /, - .  ,              **.  ,     . 
 ,   .         .    ,    - .  :Embarrassment: 




> ,       .   -


   .  ,   .
. ,        (  ).




> !!!


! 
  . ** .         :Stick Out Tongue:  (  ),      .      .  :yes: 
 1,5         "       ".  :Smilie: 
      .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Skynin

> -


   -   . -   -  .       , ,    .   ,  .




> .


 ,   .

      - .
  ,  - ,   .

----------

> ,


  ...   ,      .  ,  ,       :Embarrassment: 



> **,    .


  ,    ,      ,     **  :Wink:

----------

*Skynin*,  -!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ,   ??!!    ....  ...   ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,      .


,     .   , . 
   ,  

     . 
     .    .  .  .   ,  /    ,   .

----------

> .


  ,    . 
,      .    .     .        2 .
    ,       2006,    .   - .      :  .     .   .



> .


   :        ?         .      .  -.

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,    .


 ,     :Embarrassment: 
...  ,   (/)  ,   .



> ?


 .            . -,    .    -   -  ...  .    .  :Hmm:             .      .    :Wink:

----------

> .
>      .    .  .  .


         ...      ,    ... 
 ,     .                       ...

----------

> ,      .    .


**,  ...    ..  ..

----------

> .





> ,   (/)  ,   .


     ,     ....

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ...


  :yes:

----------

> . -,    .    -   -  ...  .    .


...      .. , ,  ...
    ,     ,   ...   ... ,  ...     ...   -  ...

----------

> ,     ....


...

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,     .                       ...


.

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,     ,   ...


 .    :Smilie: 
      ,          .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ....


  . 
   -.
   ?

----------

*N.a.t.a.l.i.*,       ,   ""  "" ,         :Embarrassment:  .
 ,  .   ,  .   ,   - ....
.   ,        :Embarrassment:    .

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> 


   . 
 ,      .

----------

> ,      .


          , ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## T@nya

> , ?


 .  ,       ,          ,         ,          ...
     -,  -    :Wink: 
--, --
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> , ?


 , .       . 
   ,   . 
, ,  ,     .        ,   ,  .

----------

> .


       ?  :Big Grin: 



> . 
>  ,      .


   .  -  " ?",  - "?",  -   .       .      ...



> 


  ?     :Wink: 



> ,


  :Big Grin:

----------

> , ,  ,     .        ,   ,  .


, .        .    . 
 ,       .     ?       ,      ,   ,    . 
    " "   ,  ...       .     ,    .    ,      .

----------

> .


     .    ,  ,   ,    ..

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ?


  ?  "" - "   ,  ".
 ,   -   !!! 
,    .     .   ,      ,      . 



> ?


,  .  .   :yes:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,       .


   ?   :Wow: 
, !
         -    -   ,     . 



> ,      ,   ,    .


   "  ".     ""   :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Embarrassment:

----------

> , ?


 ,       ...

----------

> ?


 ?  :Wink:  



> , ,  ,     .


 ,  *N.a.t.a.l.i.*,  ,        ..     ..        ,       ,     :yes: 
      ,    .  ..   .  ,  ,     :Stick Out Tongue: 
     ,        .     ,   .         .   :Smilie:      ,       -    :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :yes: 
    ,    . , ...  :Wink:

----------


## T@nya

> .    ,  ,   ,    ..


**,  .      .
,  .    .
   . 



> ,       ...


    .
   "  "   ,    " "   :Big Grin: 
  ,     ,   .
"   ,   -  ".          .

----------

> 





> 





> .


 -  -    .          ?



> "  ".     ""


  :Wink:  -     :yes:   ,        ,   .....



> .


         .

----------


## T@nya

> 


  :Smilie: 
 !  :Smilie: 
,   . ,  .
**,  ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## T@nya

> - -    .         ?


-,      :Smilie:

----------


## T@nya

,   .
"   ?"
,     ....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ?


  :be-be-be:  



> .


   ,         :Wink: 



> 


  .    .  :Frown:   .



> .


  :yes:  -. .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> 






> .

----------

> ,  ,


  :Stick Out Tongue: .    *N.a.t.a.l.i.*  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ...    ,


     .

   ,      , .

   : "  __ ".

  :   () ,  ,   ()      .

 "" (  , ),    ,   ,  ,   ,  (?).

,  ...
.

----------

> ,  ...
> .


**,    .        .
,      


> ,      , .


          .     . , ,            .

----------


## T@nya

> "" (  , ),    ,   ,  ,   ,  (?).


**, ,    ,   ,   .
  ,     ,     ,    .    ,     . 
,      ,       -  -   . 
    ,     .



> .


  ?    .    ,   .
**,   ,        ,       ,      ,    ,   .     ?        ,     .

----------


## L_34

:     ?
   ,  ...

----------


## Skynin

> :     ?
>    ,  ...


  .       ?             ,     .

----------

> ,   ,        ,       ,      ,    ,   .     ?


       ....   ....        ,     ...   -.... ,   ..



> ,     .





> ?    .    ,   .


   ?    ?

----------


## Skynin

> ?    ?


 -       .  .
       ,      "".
,          -        - .

----------


## T@nya

> ?


*,*
 :
  (),
  (),
  (),
  (),
    (),
  (),
  (),
  ().
  -  .   .
 ,      ,     .

----------


## Ortho

> -       .


,     :Wink:   ,  ,  ...
   .    :Smilie:

----------


## agur

.
!
 ::   ::   ::  

  (-)

18  (  2007.)

      -    .       ,          .

  ,      ,    ()    ,     .   ,        84000       -  -.   ,  ,      ,      .         ,      ,        .

-      ,        .            ,      ,        .         ,    .       ,      ,  .          ,           .      -  .          .

----------


## Ortho

.      : " !",  StasR   ...

----------


## agur

,              
 :Smilie:

----------


## Ortho

...

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...5#post50476553

----------


## stas

... *Ortho*,     :      .

   :

(1)          ,      ;

(2)  *agur* __ (   ) ,    .

----------


## L_34

-,     . 
 . . ,  , , ,    . : , , ...
    . , , ,      - .   :yes:

----------


## Ortho

.

!

        ,    ,   ( 2 ),     ( 20 ).      ,        ,       ( 2 ).

   ' '     ,   .       (610-631)   626         .      ,     ,               (" ").         .  I              ,             .

    145 ,      ,   1654      ,     .

     2  (  )     -     

 :Smilie:

----------


## Ortho

. .

!

.       X .     ,               .            .     ,    ,    .

       ,       ,   ,  .    .  ,   .        ,     .    ,      ,      .                 .       .    ,     .

 :Smilie:

----------


## stas

*Ortho*,  ,  -,     :Smilie:  

       -  .      ( ?)     ...

----------


## Ortho

-    .         13- ,     :Smilie:

----------


## stas

> -    .         13- ,


   ,     - , agur,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ortho

,   ...   ...

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> 


  :Wow:   !
**, **, **, **, *Skynin*  **.  . :Hmm:  
   ?  ,  . 
      .   -  .   :Wink:

----------


## stas

.    :Smilie:

----------


## Ortho

, 
  ,     .

----------


## L_34

...
   .   ....

----------


## L_34

,      ....   ...   ...

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> ,      ....   ...   ...


  ::nyear::    -   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ortho

http://mgr-andrew.livejournal.com/?skip=20 -    . .

----------

,             ,      ... -     (. 62, I . 11,  . 3, 10).

            ,    ,   ,  .     27-  : "          ,    ,    :       ,      .     ,        ."

       (. 6, 81; VII . 10; . 16),    ,   (. 54; . 1, 62),          ,      .

       .     ,          -    (. 8; . 52, 80; . 49; . 3; . .).           (1 . 2: 3, 5, 17; 2 . : 4; . 58; . 19).

----------

, ,    .

_       :
      ; 
 ,    ,   , 
     ._. 23:1-3    ,  ,       .



  " " 

 !       ,  ,     ? 

 ,   ,       ,        :           .     : "  ,      ?"    : ", -, ,   ,  ,     " ,          ,  , , ,  .               -   ,    ,     ,         . "    .         ",    ().

   ,     .          (       ),    ,      " ".   , ,  ,    ,    .   ,          .     ,   -   . (,   ,         .) 

      .      .      .,       .      ""   . : "       .     - .      ,    ,   ".    ,  ,  ,    ,     .    ,  .       .   ,     .   ,       -    ,       .



      "", , ,     . ,  ""    :  .        ,         .      ,                ,      ,   ,        ,          ,       ,        ,       

        ,         .  ,  "  ".  ,      ,           , ,                      ().           ,    , , ,  ,     -     (         ,              ),   ,  ,   -     . ,    ,    ,    ,           .

     ,  .           (   ,          ,     ),     ,     .  ,           ,      .   .        ,       .       (. 10:31), ,    ,  ,    :   ,       ,     " ".    .        .        :     .      .

        .        ,      ,     ""         .    ,   ,          :       ,         (   ,  ,     ,      ),      , , ? 

  , ,      ?     , , ,     ;  " "  ,  "     " ,           ,           .          (. 2:19)



-    ,      ,      ,          .          . ,         ,    , ,      ,  ,         ,   .     ,    . : "    ,    ,   !" ,       -.      ,  .    ,   ,         .         ,       ,          ,          .      : "        ,  ,   ,   ,    ".

 ,   ,     .          (    ;    , , ),       ,     ?!..

  ,         .      , ,    ,      ,   ,    ,    ,    .   ,   ,     .            ,      ,        ,         .            .

   ,        ?! 

    .

            .       ,  ,     ,          (  "")    .    ,       ,        ,          .        ;   :  -  ?       ?   ,  .  ,  ;  ,   ,  :  ,   , ,     ,     ,    ,    ,    (. 23:15).

.    .     ,     .  ,     

 " " 

        .     ,        ,  ,     , ,     .      .         .         ,   ,           ,         .   .  ,    .     ,  ,    .  .   " "   .    .

             ,    : "   ?  ?   ?"  . ,   :       .    -   . - .     ,    , ,    ,   ,      ,   .

, , ,   :   ,                ,     -    ,            ,     ?     ,    "",          ?   -    : "    ".  , ,  ,   " "  .        .       ,   -    

  : "  " 

           ,          .     : "  .     .   ,     : "A   ?".  ,     . ,           .     ,    . - ,     ,  ,  .     ,  - , -        ,    .         ,   .  ,        ,  ,  (, ,      )   .      "  "     ,  .      .         ,    -    , ""                   .      ,    ,   .      ,     ,       . ,     - ,     ,  ,    ,       .         , ,   ,       .  .       ,  ,      ,     ,                    : "       .    ,        ".      ,  ,           .     -    ; ,           ,   ,  ,     ,  .    ,  ""  . ,     . ,  ,  ,     ,  .   .

   ;   ,    ,  ,    ,   ,  ,   ,  .    ,  ,           ,    ;   ,   .            .    ,          ,  ,   ,  ,  .    

   ,    ,    ,    . ,       ,   ,        .    ,   ""     ,        ,         ;    .

,             ,   .   ,          ,    .      ,        ;   ,      ,      - .   ,      ,         .

 ,    

           .    ,        .      ,   ,      ,      .      ,   ,  ,       .              ,   ,             .      ,      ,            ;    ,                ,     ,      .         ,       :   , ,       ,    .

                 :    ,      ,    ,    ""    ,      ,         ,           .

,  ,  . ,          ,    (. 12:47).  ,       ,           ,     ,  :  ,  , ,          . , ,    ,    ,       .         ,    (. 5:16)         ,       .

 . 

http://vstrecha-mpda.ru/archive/24/i...svjashhennika/

----------


## Skynin

"" ()      ,   .     "", , -  ,      ,   ""      ,   ""       .
...
   ...    ,   , ,  ,    ,    -   ,     . " ,   ",       ,      ,      ,    . ,    ,    , -        ,      ,    ,         : "  ,   -  ". "   ,   -  ".      ,      ,       (    ()). 

      ,           ,          .   ,        ,      .
...
...       ,         ,        ,    .  ,         .  ,   ,      .     ,   :  .      ,    ,    ,     ,    ,      .

  ""

----------


## agur

> , ** ,    **  .


   ""  , 



> ,    ,    ,     ,    ,      .


  ,   ? -  )))

----------


## Attitude

> ,   ? -  )))


 .  :Smilie: 

      ,      .         ,   ? .  , ,       .       .

    ,       -      . ,  ,    ,    ,      ?      ?  ,  ,  . 
      .    ,        ,   ()             .   -    .      ,     .

     ,    ,       ,          ,  .      ,   ,        .        ,    ,    , ,   ,      "",   .

----------


## Attitude

> ... "  ,   -  ". "   ,   -  ".      ,      ,       (    ()).


,      ,    "    ".   , ,    ,      .     ,        - "...    ,      ,      ...",   ,       "  ".

----------


## Ortho

-...

----------

,  -.. 
  ?       ,   ,   ,    ..)))
  .. 
  ,   ..          ..
   ?

----------


## agur

> ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## Ortho

,  : http://www.jwforum.org/viewforum.php?f=51 -     ,      ,       .     :Smilie:

----------

> ,   ? -


   .

      :    ?

----------


## Skynin

> ?


(  - ́ (́, ́ ́))

         ,        -  .   : 1)  - ;  2)     .          .

2)      :      ,   .  ,        ,      ,   .

1)        .       .         ,    .  :        (      ).        ,        (      ) , ,     ,     .        ,        .    ,   ,      ,     ,   .

----------


## T@nya

> :    ?


 :Smilie:  
 ?         ?
     ,   ,     ,   ?

----------


## Skynin

> ?


       ,   ,        .

  ?

    ,  ,       ,    :
       ?
           :
     ,    ,   ,   .      .
      .
      .    .
             :
       ?
 :
     ,  ,  .   .
        ,     ,    ,     ,      .       , ,   ,   .    ,      ,   :
       ?
        ,   ,    .   .     ,   .  ,   .      :
        ,    .    .    .    ,  :
          ,     .              .   ?      .
     :
        ,      ?    .           ,     .   ,    .    ,    ,       .   .     .
       ,     .         ,       .  ,     .
        .    ,   .      .  ,     ,      ,       .   .

----------


## T@nya

> 


  , ,       .
    -  ,    -   ,      ,  ,  ..
, -,       ...
,        .
         , ,  ...
  -    ,   , . 
    -  !
    ,       ,   . (     )
     ,  -    ,   ,           .
**, ,       :Smilie: 
      .
   ,    .  .        ,       ,    ,      , ,   ,       ..
  -   ,       ,   ,    .
 ?
 :Smilie:

----------

> ?


       , ,  ,  .

                .

----------


## T@nya

.    .
  ,      :Smilie: 
 ,  .
   .    ,    .
..       "  "  " ".
,    ,  .   . ,   , ,   ,          .   -  ,   " ",         "  ".  
   , ,   ,   . 
 ,   ,    ,   . 
      ,    -.   " ".    ,     ?
,    .

----------


## T@nya

,    .
    ,        , , .      .
    ,   ,       .  .  ,     ,    ,      .
   ,      .
 -     ,   ,   .        ,  -  ,      .
   :   , ,    .         .

----------


## T@nya

.
       ,    ,    . 
      ,     ,   ,   ,     ,       .
 ,      ,     .    ,      132 Mb.
      .     "      "

http://www.lifewithoutlimbs.org/

----------


## Ortho

!

: 





> ,   .    ,    .      .       .        -          .
> 
>  []      : , , -    . -           .      :                ,   .     .  ,   ,       -   ,     ,   ,    ,      .   .   : ,      ,      .
> 
>   ,   ,      ,    ,           .      - ,       ,   ,           , -  .
> 
>  -           .                            ,       .     ,      -     ,        , -       ,     .
> 
>    .    ,   -  ,     :    ,             .               -               .     ,   ,     .
> ...


 "  " - http://runewsweek.ru/country/26859.

----------

> :
>      , ...          .


 , "" . *Ortho,*    ?




> :
>   : ...  ,   -   .


",  "...    -     "  "?  :Wink:  
  , ? :Smilie:

----------


## Ortho

> Ortho,    ?


     , ,       .    ,    ...

----------


## Valdis Picaso

, ,      ,     .

     ,        ,    ,             ...

           ,      .    , ,   ?   ,      ,    ,      ,    ?

   ,      ,     .. ,        ,             .               .    ,            ,     ,        .

    ,   ,        ,       .            ,       ,     ,   .         . 

    ,   ,  ,  ,  , , ,  DC+,   ,    , ,      ,         .

       -   , - ,  -      .

   , .

----------


## stas

> DC+


...   )))

    -    :Smilie:

----------


## Ortho

.     -   .    -  ,     :Smilie: 





> "  , , ,       ,    -     ,  ,   .
> 
>  :     ,       ,      ,  -  ,  .         ,      ,    .               .
> 
>  ,        -     .   -     ,      .         .    .
> 
> ,  , . ,   .     :     ,     . ,        .    .   !  , Dummi urger  .
> 
>    !? :       ,   ,   ,                  ,   ,   .    ,   .    -      !? ,   ,     -   .    ,      ,    ,       ,  ,      .         ,  ,     :    ,       ,    .
> ...

----------


## Dubinkin

- !  -?

----------

Ortho,  :yes: 

"  ": , .

----------


## B Bo

,     ...  ??

----------

*B Bo*,  7     ?

----------


## B Bo

,       ?

----------

*B Bo*,      7   ,    8 .

----------

